# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW

~ Much luck to all October and November testers ~

      ​




Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Sajah,1 Oct,FET, 
SAMW,1 Oct,FET, 
Nova,2 Oct,IUI, 
edenbliss,3 Oct,IVF, 
Angeljoy,5 Oct,ICSI, 
Libeth,6 Oct,IUI, 
sharonw,7 Oct,FET, 
rosebud_1,7 Oct,FET, 
wouldloveababycat,7 Oct,Clom, 
Lasha,8 Oct,ICSI
Two**,8 Oct,IVF, 
skp,8 Oct,IVF, 
tixy,8 Oct,FET, 
Red66,9 Oct,IVF, 
NumbersGirl,9 Oct,IVF, 
frannyt,10 Oct,IUI, 
lainey-lou,10 Oct,IVF, 
su23,11 Oct,FET, 
izzie,11 Oct,IUI
Jamina,11 Oct,IVF, 
orane,11 Oct,IUI, 
Pea1976,11 Oct,ICSI, 
ish,11 Oct,ICSI, 
keeks,12 Oct,IVF, 
Livvy_t,13 Oct,FET, 
stellamcg,14 Oct,IUI, 
mungo,14 Oct,IVF, 
Ashy,15 Oct,Clom, 
dippy3,15 Oct,FET, 
mashie,15 Oct,IVF, 
babybunny,16 Oct,IVF
birthbaby,17 Oct,IVF, 
oak,17 Oct,ICSI, 
gogo,18 Oct,FET,  
MandyB1971,18 Oct,ICSI, 
cb75,18 Oct,ICSI, 
kizzymouse,18 Oct,IVF, 
lyndalou,19 Oct,FET, 
TJSK,19 Oct,IVF, 
candistar1,22 Oct,ICSI
Tiny21,24 Oct,IUI, 
linnie50,24 Oct,IVF, 
Nova,25 Oct,IUI, 
ganda,25 Oct,IUI, 
Ruth Anne,25 Oct,IVF
suzi T,26 Oct,IVF, 
kat74,26 Oct,ICSI, 
FFox,26 Oct,ICSI, 
matchbox,26 Oct,IUI, 
hellsbells32,27 Oct,IVF, 
dixie9000,27 Oct,IVF, 
starkymind,27 Oct,IVF, 
stephanier,29 Oct,IVF, 
pipgirl,31 Oct,IUI, 
kiki2u,31 Oct,ICSI, 
Saggy,2 Nov,ICSI
Jewell Girl,2 Nov,IVF
Tammy1234,2 Nov,IVF
flan13,3 Nov,IVF
Newday,4 Nov,FET
BESTY,5 Nov,ICSI,
meme,6 Nov,IVF
SarahTM,9 Nov,IVF
debbied25,12 Nov,IUI
yonny,Nov,ICSI
emsypops,Nov,ICSI
Skybreeze,15 Nov,ICSI
Sia,15 Nov,IVF
claire12



Love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all....new home for you, how is it the OCT/NOV thread already!!

*Sam* ~ any news hun?  

*Sajah* ~ lots of luck to you too for your test today  
*
Francine* ((((hugs)))) How are you doing? 
*
Thanks Lainey* ~ hope you had a good weekend, did you go anywhere nice 

*Two* ~ welcome to the thread  Pains are really common hun and can mean anything....there's a good thread about AF pains, I'll find the link for you 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Jamina* ~ welcome to you too, really good to have you here after all you have been through. Fingers crossed this is the one for you  

*Red* ~ hi there, you should check out the link too.....it's really reassuring about pains! Loads of luck to you too  

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your support and wishes. Got a call from clinic and its a .

Sorry no personals just now.
Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ever so sad for you Sam.....many hugs 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi all

I am on 2ww from today and test on 14th Oct. This is my third IUI, so maybe third time lucky?!? 

SAMW, really sorry about your bad news   

Lots of luck to everyone else   

Stella x


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am on day 7 of my 2 week wait am testing next Monday (8th of Feb) but have to wait a couple of days for the results.... it seems like a really long wait.

Its our first attempt and we used donor eggs. 

Wishing you all waiting too lots of luck and hope to hear good news soon. 

x


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Think you've got a REEALY long wait there skp, if you're testing on 8 Feb! I hope you mean 8 October, so you'll know the day before me.

Love and luck to all. So come on Lizzie, what's a good name for us? I loved the Berries one.

Red
xx


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

I think this 2ww is driving me insane...     imagine if i had to wait until 8th of Feb i would definatly have symptoms by then!!

Yes i am testing 8th of October but won't get result from docs until a few days later (I had treatment abroad which is why i don't have a clinic to go to here for a pregnancy test)  

xxx


----------



## NumbersGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi All!

I'm new to this site, and was thrilled to find it while attempting to ease my mind this weekend. I'm on day 6 of my 2ww after IVF.  My blood test is on October 9th, and I'm riding the rollercoaster of "I'm sure it worked." to "I'm sure it didn't work."  This is my first try at IVF.  

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy this site and the support that I've received just through lurking.  Nothing but positive & calming thoughts & vibes to you all.


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck to you NumbersGirl and Red, its nice to have the company of others who are waiting. x


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just thought I would join you.  Had natural FET last week and test date on 7 Oct.  

Sam, so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a big hug   at this difficult time.

Good luck to everyone else. Sharon we share the same test date, so wishing you heaps of luck too.

Take care.

Rosebud.


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

              Tiny - thank you for your kind words  

              Samw-so sorry to here your news,take care   
      
            Lizzy - thank you                

              Well what a night I had last night...!!! every couple of months I get really bad AF pains,but they seem to be around my ribcage area which is strange I think?but I was so bad DH wanted to call for a doctor...! the only way I can stop the pain is by taking pain killers a hot water bottle & try & sleep my way through it...

              With getting these pains I think is't only a matter of time now til AF arrives,now on day 10 of 2ww!!!



              Take care

              Francine xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

I am new to this site and enjoying what I am seeing.

I have just had a FET on Saturday and test date is 13th October.  Getting very anxious over the whole sitation as my last IVF attempt failed.  We are not sure why but hoping as I am now going through a natural cycle that it may work.

Are there any good tips?

Good luck to you all going though the 2 ww.

Livvy xx


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

There's so many of us on this thread that it takes me ages to catch up!

Sorry to hear your news Sam - big hugs.  

Fingers crossed for you Francine, hope you're wrong about the AF.  

Hi to everyone else and good luck if you're testing in the next couple of days - not long now. 
 Stay away from those pee sticks! ​
As for me, I have been feeling really poorly over the weekend - very nauseas (sp?) which I have put down to the Duphaston (extra hormones on top of my own, as this was a natural FET. Nurses said I could take Duphaston as an extra boost/support as I had some). Has anyone experienced the same symptoms (nausea, acidic tummy, etc) with Duphaston?

Thanks for your kind words about our DD - she is gorgeous, but it is difficult taking it easy at the mo with a 2 year old running around. Wouldn't change it for the world though. We're very lucky.

Every day seems to be going very slowly at the mo, I can't believe I've got 10 days to wait!

ttfn
Su
x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Hiya lizzy   , yep im here again,lets hope and prey these little embies stick for the full 9 months this time!! Transfer is  tomorrow!!, my test date will be 18th october!!, 16 days post transfer of my little embies. Can you pop me on the list please? many thanks chick.xx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Lizz and FF girls!

I have a BFN confirmed today, my AF is also here! The embryos were great but the outcome negative! Now they want me to have a hysteroscopy in order to see if the womb linning is clear and if any polyp is eventually hiding flat and also if the vascularization is good enough  .

I wish you all  -s!


Thank you all for the wonderful support and PM-s 

See you again...

Maroon
Maroon


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Lizzy,

Thank you for your reply. 

The pains are getting really bad.Woke up this morning and felt that my stomach was on fire from the outside. it felt like I had used deep heat on it - I don't normally get this type of sensaion before period time  (at least I'm trying to convince myself about this!)  

Do these pains mean anything? I have looked at the link and am a bit convinced but not hundred percent convinced.

My husband and I are both starting to get a bit nervous and the next few days are going to be agony.!!!!  

Red, I test on the same day as you so hoping we both get positives and so does everyone else!!!
   
Lots of love

Two** x xx x x


----------



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

After 5 years we finally have a BFP   following our FET.
Thank you FF for all your support - couldn't have survived without you. 
We are keeping our fingers crossed for the next few weeks.
Good luck everyone      
Don't worry about the AF type pains I've had them as well for the past few days.
So sad for you Sam - good luck for next time. 
Sajah
xxxxx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi 

Sajah    well done hun. 

Sam xxx


----------



## orane (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I'm relatively new to the site and have already found so much to be comforted by. I'm also now in a 2WW after my 2nd IUI last Thurs  but don't have a test date - the way it worked for me last time is that my AF turned up before I could even get there... I guess though, it'll be on Thurs 11th October if I get that far... god that's AGES away. It's driving me crazy though. I wish I knew what it felt like to be pregnant so I could stop being daft about what feels normal and what doesn't. So many of my symptoms so far have been close to pre-menstrual ones - the swollen boobs, the back ache tweaks etc - I just weirdly can't remember if I get them this early on!!!
Here's hoping for BFP's for all still waiting!!! Good luck girls       and congratulations to Sajah for her BFP of course!!! 

x x x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Quick one!

Congrats to Sajah         You must be over the moon.

Maroon, Sam - so sorry, sending you both   

Welcome to orane, two, gogo, livvy_t, numbersgirl, skp, rosebud, red66, stella - god it is busy on here, good luck to you all.

Izzie - how are you doing? Sending  

Lizzy - thanks for adding me.

Louise - where are you?

I am doing ok, still relatively calm.  Have had a few twinges today, which I am taking as a good sign as it is way too early for AF.  

        to all.

Lainey x


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Congratulations to Sajah.  Great news.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hoping its ok to join you ladies.

We are TTC this month with Clomid.  Test date will be 15th Oct, if I can last that long!

Ashy


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

I dont post very often - never know what to say!  But am on the list for this month - test date is 6th Oct but was getting so stressed out I unleashed the home test kit and got a BFN this morning.  Am convinced AF is on its way as well so going to leave it a few more days and see what happens.

Huge congrats to Sajah - fantastic news

Maroon and Sam - really sorry for you both and hope you get lots of hugs

Good luck to everyone else over the next few days and fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Sam I am so sorry Hun.  Myheart goes out to you. 

Lots of baby dust  to everybody who is testing soon.  The 2ww is atrocious and sends us all a bit doolally  so keep thinking positive thoughts and drink lots of water and milk...... choc flavoured from M&S is GREAT!!!!

I test on Friday and am now coming to the end.  I have just found some brown type cm when I went to the loo only a little so I don't hold out much hope for a BFP on Fri.  Also all my AF pain and (.) (.) tenderness has gone... they're still HUGE!!  (DH can't quite believe it!)  

Will keep you posted ladies but lots of      to you all

Love Ange


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Maroon, so sorry about the result - big hugs to you at this time   

Sajah - congratulations on your      Brilliant news.

To everyone else, hang on in there and sending lots of      during the wait.

Take care

Rosebud
x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Lizzy  I got a BFN so can you update me please..

I have started my 3rd proper iui started the injections today and scanning on Friday, so i will come back when i am on my 2ww!! oh joy of joys....

Nova


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Nova, sending you lots of love hun  

But lots of positive thinking for your next cycle    

Love Ange


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All

Nova - so sorry about the BFN. Sending you a  

Edenbliss - good luck for tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you x

      to everyone else.

Nothing to report here, sore boobs (sorry, TMI) - is that normal?

Lainey x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Nova- so sorry to here you news   

    No news here!!! still getting AF pains my hospital say that if AF hasn't arrived after 3 weeks!!!!!!!! do a test.

    But if AF hasn't turned up by the weekend I might test then.if I do it on sunday that will be 16 days.

    Goodluck to all you ladies on you 2ww 

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all may I join?
We had one 10 cell and one 7 cell transferred yesterday FET. Our offical test date is 15 Oct but thats only because clinic doesn't do test on a w/e so clinic have give us pregnancy test to do at home on either 12 or 13 Oct. Our choose Speak soon
Love
Donna


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi girls, Lainey - I'm here, but haven't been posting much as I've had OHSS and am still recovering.  Worth it though as I got a BFP!

Maroon - sorry to hear you BFN news, they made you wait forever didn't they.  Hope you take time off to recover and decided what you want to do next as the whole thing really takes it out of you.

Louise x


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Morning ladies

Congratulations Louise, it was worth it! Wow it's hard to believe that people succeed on this merry-go-round sometimes, and sorry to hear about the BFNs for the team. What can one say but much love to all and I hope things turn out for the best in the end.

As you can see I'm not in a happy mood today. Got the dreaded 2nd week blues - I'm day 8 PT, don't feel very positive today at all. Got more symptoms of AF than pregnancy, and yes I've read all the other strings that talk about BFPs with those symptons but... Not got sore (.)(.) anymore, my tummy isn't hard anymore, dribs and drabs of pink blood spottings that normally come before AF and 3 spots!

I'm really tearful (and that's not normally me) and at work. Course everyone around me knows and they keep asking me about it, mascara's running in my eyes making it worse... Poor DP can't understand why I can't be positive, he says 'We've done everything right, why shouldn't it work', he doesn't understand how very fragile it all is.

Help I'm collapsing! Think I'll go home lunchtime. Any words of wisdom in the meantime.

Red


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Red

sorry to hear you are feeling down, this is my first ever 2ww and i am on day 9 and trying desparately to stay positive which i am realising is hard work.  

Try not to think about symptoms because the only thing that will ever tell you if you are pregnant or not is that test at the end of the 2ww.

Hope your day gets better, sending you some lovley postive thoughts

x


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts skp, my first one too and never even been pregnant before! I'm 41 (and a half!) now, haven't got much time left. 

Think I'd better go home, go to bed and get some chocolate!  

Keep strong yourself!

Red


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Maroon* ~ I'm so sorry hun, i was really hoping for you.....many hugs 

*Nova* ~ big hugs coming your way too......much luck for your next cycle 

Sorry everyone, I've been a bit slack!! Hope everyone's doing ok though 

*Hi Stella, Skp, NumbersGirl, Rosebud, Livvy, Orane, Ashy and Dippy* ~ welcome to a world of waiting. Loads of luck and positive vibes        

*Gogo* ~ welcome back  How did transfer go hun?

*Libeth* ~ too early!!   Fingers crossed for the next few days  

*Francine* ~ how are you getting on? Is it worth giving the clinic a ring about the pain?

*Red* ~ no words of wisdom but a great big (((hug))) Go for the chocolate hun 

Sorry you've been feeling poorly *Su*. Your DD is just lovely, one of my fave names too 

*Hi to Lainey, Ange and Two ~ Ange*, you've made me crave choc milk now....must nip up to M&S 
*
Edenbliss* ~ lots of luck for your test today  

*Sajah* ~ congratulations......thats really lovely news 

*Louise* ~ congratulations to you too hun 

Take care and loads of       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Red - fear not, the spotting could be implantation bleeding!!!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

mind if i join u  

i test on the 17th just had et tday   

looking foward to getting to no you all   

nikki xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hellooooooo

Can I join in please? Gogo are you have to live out the 2ww with me again hun?  

I have done fresh ICSI cycle had ET yesterday with Day 3 embies and am due to test on 18th October, it's my 3rd go so I'm getting used to this 2ww business by now! 

 to everyone here   I'll read up on where everyone is tomorrow as I'm off work then! 

Lizzy please will you put me on the list hunny!

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All

Louise -           so happy for you. Congratulations, try to enjoy it, the first hurdle is over, you just have to stay pregnant now  

Edenbliss - what's the news?  We are waiting.  Sending you a   whatever the news.

Red66 - I am struggling to stay positive too so I know where you are coming from.  I will try to be positive for you and send you loads of         to help you along.  Remember, some of us will get our much longer for BFP, why not you?  It could be.  I have everything crossed for you.  Eat chocolate, that is good therapy and have a good cry if it makes you feel better.

Welcome to MandyB, birthbaby and dippy3,  I hope you get the result you are looking for.  It is exciting to know that at least some of us will become Mummys from this round of treatment.  It makes me feel good to know that, even if it is not my turn this time.

Two - how are you feeling, any better?  You should get those pains checked out.

Hi to rosebud, livvy_t, skp, numbersgirl, libeth, orane, ashy, angeljoy, Franny, stella, Su, Tiny21, Lasha, Jamina, Sharon and gogo - how are you enjoying the wait?   So many of us waiting, it is hard to keep up  

How are you BFPs doing - Louise, Asta, Appy, Posey Plum and Sajah?  We need to know  

Love to all the BFNs - Maroon, Nova, SamW, Saila, Xmaspud, lyndalou and scooby - how are you doing?  Sending  

Izzie - where/how are you?  Getting close now  

Hi to Lizzyb.  

Phew, I am worn out just trying to remember everyone    I am plodding along, trying to keep busy so I don't have to think about things too much.  Not long now.

Love to all

Lainey x


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

morning ladies (only just though)

congratulations louise

Red keep going lots of  

hi birthbaby and mandy

Hi to everyone waiting and lots   

Hi Lainey thanks for welcome

Hi Lizzy

As for us on day 3 no real change had few cramping pains. only 8 days til I test. Its strange this time round as I'm not sore as didn't have EC and I have DD (very blessed it does work!!!!) who keeps me very busy so don't have too much time to dwell.

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies
Donna


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Afternoon All!

I'm bored!   Been at home for all of ermmmmm one morning!  And it's driving me mad already, might go to work tomorrow to save my sanity!

Hope everyone else is ok and sending you all some  

Axxxxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one - the   arrived yesterday evening - cant explain how I feel   (suspect you all know though).  Not sure what to do next - money implications and the emotional drain - despite that thinking of going for IVF instead of another IUI.

Hope its all going ok for everyone else


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Libeth

I am very sorry to hear the  arrived  do take some time to look after yourself and your DH before you decide what to do next.  I always find a time of reflection for the failed cycle is helpful before having to make any decisions about the future.  

Take care

Amanda xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

to you liberth so sorry
love Donna


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the hugs - dont know how I would get through this tx without FF.  And I am only really at the beginning of my journey into trying to conceive.  Will see what the clinic advise.  

Fingers crossed for everyone else
xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi all 

i would love to join you all if thats ok

i am on 2ww with my Et on 1st october so i  can do a home test on sun 15th oct 

this is my 5th and  last cyle of ivf so fingers crossed 
i have a gorgeous DD aged 18 months from cycle 2 so  i know we are already incredibly lucky - 

good luck to everyone still waiting to test and so sorry to those who havent been successful this time 

 

love mashie xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

*WARNING - THIS POST IS VERY DEPRESSING*

Libeth - so sorry. Sending you 

Welcome to Mashie.

I am having a BAD day. Feeling very emotional, which leads me to think that I have PMT. Feel very hopeless and frustrated, keep crying. 

Why did I wait so long to have kids? I spent so many years thinking that having a child would be the worst thing in the world and trying to avoid getting pregnant and now I would give anything to have another one. Why did I wait until I was old and dried up? My DD deserves so much better, she deserves a Mummy who can give her the sibling I know she would love.

I know I must seem really ungrateful to those of you trying for your first. I am not, I thank my lucky stars every day for her, but my family is just not complete, this is not what I imagined for me and DH. Every day at school I am surrounded by smug fertile women and their broods of kids. One Mum said to me the other day that she used to refer to her second child as "the middle one" even before number 3 was conceived because she just knew she would have another one. How great to be so confident of your fertility that you can brag to people about the number you are going to have. It makes me feel useless and embarrassed and a failure 

Sorry to ramble and be so self indulgent, am just in a horrible place 

Hope you understand and can offer some words of wisdom 

Lainey xx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Lainey

I know how you feel about feeling a failure on the TTC front, especially at the school gates.  I am incredibly lucky to have two lovely children and feel bad about wanting another, but I still feel down knowing that I cannot just "get pregnant".  To top it off I feel terrible this time round on the Clomid and want to curl up in a ball in bed for the next two weeks.  I am feeling very negative and know we will be very lucky if the clomid works first time again.

Oh well, moan over.  I am very grateful for the two lovely children I already have and feel that I shouldn't feel like this.

Ashy


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Libeth,
Sorry to hear about your news hun.  I know how you feel after two failed attempsts, am on my third now.  Here's a big hug from me.  
Lots of love,
Two**


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there

Half way through the 2ww now and feeling strange.  I keep trying to remember the last times (both when it was a BFP and when it was a BFN) but cannot for the life of me remember the symptoms I had.  Had 'pulling' feeling on my lower tummy while at work (teaching) today so sat down a lot more!  Might be AF cramps I guess but feels a bit different.  AF due Sunday/Monday so I guess I'll know soon enough...  Still feeling very sick and got a cold too!!  It's all jolly here!  Nevertheless, I keep trying to stay positive.  

Anyway, reading how some of you are feeling made me want to post lots of  big  and  .    I know what you mean Ashy & Lainey-lou - even though I have Eloise and she's the best thing ever, it's still tough knowing that getting pg is not that simple for us. Not a lot more I can say but try to keep smiling and think positive thoughts... (my sister tells me to 'put it out there' and it will happen. Worth a try I think).  

 Oh, and of course chocolate always helps  

Sorry to hear your news Libeth 

 to Louise and Sajah.  

Lots of        to all the ladies in waiting.
Su 
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Libeth ~ much love and many hugs hun....good luck with your appt 

Hi Nikki, Amanda and Mashie ~ welcome to the thread  Amanda ~ how can you be bored with all that fabulous daytime telly on, i love phillip and fern 

Lainey, Ashy ~ sending hugs your way (((hugs))) I try to look at it this way. Even though it may not be what you had planned, I think that having to struggle and going through the heartache brings it's own reward. Although you may feel bad when everyone else seems to be going for number 2 and 3, at least you have a little extra understanding of how special it is when it happens. And you're not a failure Lainey hun....no-one on this site is 

Su ~ chocolate _definately_ helps everything 

Hi Two ~ how are you doing hun 

Hope everyone's doing ok, i'm just very grumpy.......got fluid in both ears and an ear infection in one of them. And i just dropped big hints to DH hoping he would offer to do the dogs but he didn't take the hint so i have to go and get dragged around the block. Men eh 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## orane (Apr 29, 2007)

hello all...

first of all,  big  to Libeth - I had been reading your 2ww diary and am so sorry to hear the end result. Am halfway through my 2ww at the moment and not feeling particularly hopeful. I've been through it before and know just how devastating it is when that darn   turns up to shatter the dream.

Also, big hugs to Lainey and Ashy - going through the journey of infertility despite whatever happiness your current children bring is still bloody awful. No doubt about it. And it is so hard to witness other people who will never understand the pain because for them, ttc isn't even too much of the trying bit. Tch... 

And to everyone in waiting, good luck loveys!!! Sending you lots of     

Orane (who is a bit   ga ga at the moment, 7 more days but refusing to commit to buying a pg test as I can't bear the thought of not having to use it) 
x x x


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

hope you are all coping with the wait and those of you who had a BFN really sorry to hear your news and sending you hugs and hope for your next try.

I had a horrible day yesterday.... after a couple of days of being convinced when i test i will get a BFP negative thoughts suddenly took over and i started to realise it could also be a BFN. Had a cry and felt much better then in the evening got would could have been implantation bleed but so scared of getting my hopes up too much!!

Anyway, that's my whinge over am trying to stay positive today, am glad its Friday and am looking forward to putting my feet up at the weekend and eating lots!!

xx


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Morning ladies

Sorry to say I've been shot down in flames. After feeling bad Wednesday and going home early I started a little bleeding that night and knew by the morning it was all over. The hospital said I should still test next Monday but seeing as I've had consistent heavy bleeding with clots (sorry TMI!) and the right sort of pains, I'm pretty sure AF has come and settled in to stay.

Me and DP still haven't quite taken it in yet, he's waiting to see what the test says but I'm sure. I'm not upset yet still a bit bemused but I'm sure it'll come. This was my first and probably (financially) the last IVF (cost about £5k) but I've not given up hope yet.

Love and good wishes to all. This board is so helpful to us all, whatever stage of life we're at. It's helped keep me sane and given me lots of good tips to try and make it all work.

Red/Louise

xxxxxx


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm just back from having IVF in Barbados(cheaper) and am now on 2ww.

I test fri 12th oct.  I am definately feeling the old AF pulling so am really scared as I don't know what we are gonna do if this our 4th attempt fails.

Have 3 embies on board and have had IVIG but just having a down day I think.

I wish I had no symptoms at all.  The last time I came on Day 9 which is tomorrow so I think if Ican get past the weekend I will feel a bit better.

Keeks xxx


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just wishing you all loads of       for the 2ww.

Nova and Libeth sending you lots of hugs     

Red - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of     at this difficult time.

Lizzy - sorry to hear about the ear infection and hope that it clears up soon.

Take care everyone.

Rosebud
x


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Red so sorry sending you lots of  

Lainey Ashy Know how you feel. There are lots of mums now pregnant for 2nd time from my baby groups. I am 
so lucky to have DD and love her more than life its self, but now realise how wonderful it is and would love to be able to (just get pregnant). Lot of hugs

orane from one ga ga    lady to another hope your ok

Skp enjoy your weekend

Keeks we test the same day!!! Our clinic test 11 days post transfer.

Lizzy hope your ears get better soon

As for me no signs at all feel exactly the same. Trying to take it easy. 

Anyway good luck to all

Love Donna


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Dippy3 - Are you going to test early.

As last time I didn't make it past day 9 before AF appeared, this time I really think that I am going to be testing daily.

I know how stupid that is and I can hear you all shouting at me not to.  But seriously- what is the worst thing? a BFN? well i've survived a thousand of those before and even if I get a false BFP, that little window of happiness might be worth it.

I know i'm mad but does anyone else feel the same?

Keeks xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Keeks the clinic wanted us to go in to test on the 15 oct. On our first cycle I started bleeding at 8 days and it was awful going to clinic to test when I already knew. We also live 1 and half hrs from clinic so drive there and back that day was awful. On our 2nd cycle I didn't bleed so went to clinic for test positive whoopee but it took us 2 hrs that day to get there ( I had to pee on hard shoulder  ) either that or pee on car seat. Anyway we tested 10 days post transfer 1st and 2nd time. Its only cos clinic don't test at w/e it would be 14 days post transfer so they have given us the test to do at home on Sat 13 Oct but DH and me are going to do our own 12 Oct as that is 11 days post transfer and save the other for the Sat.
So after all that babble when do you plan to test as it looks like your a few days ahead of me anyway. We had ET 2 Oct.
Love
Donna


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

well Dippy - my ET was 28th so day 10 will be Sunday. I will probably start testing then if AF is not here.  I have no patience and what will be will be.  Good luck with your test.  will keep you informed anyhoo.

Keeks xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, can I join you please?  

Just back from ET, feeling very tired, sore and bloated still from ec, starting to feel a bit feverish too so going for a lie down!  

I have two beautiful grade 1 embies on board - sonny & cher!!   
I love them already and want them to stick around   

Sending you all positive thoughts!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi girls .. I am really struggling today (test day tomorrow) I am convinced it hasn't worked as all my symptoms seem to have gone .. I just don't know what I will do if its yet another negative tomorrow ..it is my 10th clomid cycle      I have had really sore ( .) ( .) but even that seems hardly anything today ...I feel like my body plays tricks on me and I can't even trust my own feelings anymore .. a friend of mine said last night you will know if you are pregnant .. and I thought well I don't feel 'pregnant' and wonder if I ever will      

It hurts so damm much ... in my job I had to deal with someone who has had 6 children taken away (because of abuse) and she is expecting her 7th ... life is so unfair    

Good luck to everyone else testing ..and I hope I am wrong ..and just feeling emotional                

Cat x


----------



## orane (Apr 29, 2007)

hi there Cat,

Sorry to hear you're feeling bad. Really really thinking of you and hoping that tomorrow's test day produces a   for you - I really do!!! 

Firstly for the obvious overwhelming joy to take you out of this emotional turmoil and secondly, just so that you don't have to even listen to friends remarks like that. Whether it's well meant or not, I can't help finding those sort of comments ultimately really damaging and unhelpful. 

It's not necessarily true either that 'you'd know', that's how come you can read plenty of stories on the forum where people one minute think it's  going to be a negative test and then, dontcha know, it's positive!! 

I had a friend tell me once that she knew straight away (like in the week after conception!) just because she had to get up in the night to pee every night. This of course means that anytime I have to pee in the night I get myself excited and irrational thinking this is it - when actually it turns out it's just that gallon of water I drank before going to bed... but still, the idea is in my head and I can't get it out even though I know it's such rubbish (not like the embryo would have even implanted by then) so best not to listen in the first place I say...

I really hope you're wrong - ULTRA GOOD LUCK   

Orane x x x


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello. Can I join you please?
Just got back from ET. I've got a 4 cell and a 5 cell on board. Test date is 18th Oct.
Feel quite positive as I enter this wonderful   tho I'm paranoid every time I cough or have a wee. I'm convinced they will fall out!

I'm a bit disappointed as doc said not to laze about all the time- dammit! DP heard that too so he'll be making sure I'm not a lazy cow. He's bought me a really cute bagpuss hot water bottle to keep my embies warm and a big bag of brazil nuts! Acupuncturist is coming this afternoon. Any other tips?

Good luck to everyone
Christine xx


----------



## Lasha (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
Hi christine, 
about the lazing around, doc said no need to, but i read some other people's experiences where they lazed around thoroughly, even didn't go to work after the ET and it worked. I tried it for myself too. Just lazed around at home, no strenous excercise, no unnecessary walking around and it's worked for me. 
I wish you all the best hon!

lasha


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks lasha- I'll tell DP that!
I'm not going to work. I'm a teacher and didn't want to get myself stressed out. The 2ww takes me up to half term so at least if it's BFN I've then got another week off to sort myself out.

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi christine

Well done on your embies!! 
Looks like we are testing the same day!
BUT - this is what happens with my clinic cos its 80 miles away - I have to post a first of the day urine sample to them on the 18th so they wont get it until 19th, then they phone me with results that day.
I was going to do one myself on the 18th but I need to use wee to send away   so i was considering doing it on 17th as I have a clear blue digital which has to be peed on, cant dip it in bottle as far as I know?
Plus 17 has got a 7 in it!!     

I am quite positive at the mo   My clinic said to rest all weekend, prob cos i am still sore and bloated from EC.
I am loving being PUPO, its so special having these two lil embies on board dontcha think!  

Sending you all lots of baby dust


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

yr right it does feel special. I'm amazed how happy i feel, hope it lasts!

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I feel the same hun!!

lets try keep our spirits up together! Are you doing a diary!? I find it helps a lot writing down you thoughts and feelings!

are you on the delightful pessaries?


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

oh yes the bloody cyclogest. Thankfully no side effects but I'm sure they will come!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I started pessaries today, one day after ET.

christine have you seen this site? http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html
Its really amazing!! this is also a good site http://ivf.ca/calcu.htm

I am hoping and praying the little embies are still doing their thing, dividing and mulitplying! surely they are in the best place for it!?  

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Cat

Hang on in there.  I'm testing tomorrow and I know it's not easy to get through the day before.  I will be thinking of you and wish you a bfp for tomorrow.  Sending you      and   

Take care

Rosebud
x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi girls
wandered if i may join you girls on this crazy 2ww too!  i swear its longer than the 1st one in May! 
im due to test on the 8th Oct following 1st time FET! please forgive me for remembering names.....im abit of a technophob and struggling to find my way round!  . foolishly i decided to test today :- ........needless to say it was a BFN .....im praying that it is a false result!  i dont recommend it to anyone tempted....... i feel even more tortured now. last cycle I bled day 10 but still got BFP with early m/c this time no AF so was sure BFP! how wrong can you be  

rosebud goodluck for tomorrow  
Tix xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi christine
on my first attempt I lazed around and did everything that Zita suggested and ended up with an early m/c ....this time have carried on as normal, but took time off work!...and have been alot less stressed......until i tested early and got the BFN! 
I think you have to do what your comfy with  
All the best! 
Tix x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Red* ~ how are you getting on hun? 
*
Keeks* ~ welcome to the thread, you test on my birthday (40th ) Lots of luck  

*Kizzy* ~ welcome to you too hun......what day are you going to test  Ok, just seen your other post....will put you down for the 18th  

*Hi Christine* ~ tell your DH that all the girls on FF say you have to put your feet up 

*Aw Tix* ~ too early hun.......fingers crossed for Monday  

*Thanks Rosebud and Dippy* ~ ears staring to feel a bit better but still a bit blocked. Not as grumpy though 

*Cat, Rosebud and Sharon* ~        for tomorrow 

*Cat* hun, your friend is talking rubbish 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Ladies ..I don't know what I would do without all the lovely girls on FF   I was just having an emotional morning I think as have been better this afternoon.. I have still had tender (. ) (. ) today and have been weeing for England .. so there is hope yet ..as no sign of the nasty witch yet !  
                 
to everyone on their 2ww 
 
Cat x


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi everyone

this is my 9th day post transfer, i think thats right not up on the lingo yet, test date is 16th october, could you please add me to your list, already going mad , it was how i found you all, so many questions, doubts, nice to know i am not the only one, who is feeling this way, what a emotional rollercoaster, keep thinking     
good luck to all

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

BFN for me     ..thanks for your support everyone .. pray you all get BFP's very soon x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi All,

Well we did it a BFP this morning.

Keeping my feet firmly on the ground. I have been here before and had a M/C two years ago so just going to take one day at a time. Next milestone is to get to a scan a see a nice heartbeat.

I just hope one or both like me enough to stick it out for eight months.

Goodluck and babydust to all.

Love

Sharon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

baby cat, so sorry chick, take care xx

 congrats sharon!!! Wel done, sending you     for first scan xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Sharon!!!!  Hope everything goes well.

I have my first transfer on the 17th.  I hope I can make it through the 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Cat im so sorry hon! take care of each other. your a very brave lady, you have been through alot. Tix xxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sharon thats fab news! enjoy the moment! 

rosebud? you ok? 

LOL Tix x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cat

I am so sorry about your BFN  

Take care

Axxxx


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Girls,

After fridays AF pains disappearing I started spotting last night and its getting heavier this am  

So thats it then for me.   

really don't know what to do next, really need your advice.

Despite having steroids,IVIG, gestone etc.. I still haven't made it to test date ( only day9pt today) so what do I do next?

Do I accept that I will never be pg and move onto surrogacy or have another go?
Are there any other tx I should be trying?

Whatever happens we can't afford to go on forever-we will have to re-mortgage for any next tx but I cannot see my future without a baby   

and whilst I am moaning why oh why can't I get more eggs? never had the opportunity for an FET. They all say theres nothing wrong but there must be.


  
Keeks xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

KEEKS, sorry hun I hope is just spotting or implantation, keep you chin up doll


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


    Well its all over for me again.......!!!   turned up yesterday. This is my 4th go of iui now.

  I feell like giving up!    when I first went to the Hospital about my fertility they decided to put me on the waiting list for IVF

  But said that I could give IUI a go while waiting,it was my choice ,I think Maybe IVF is my only chance....

  I do have to more goes of IUI to take yet,but as i'm sure you all know it just tires you out....

Anyway hope to be back here soon,GOODLUCK to all you ladies out there.I hope you dreams come true.

Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sharon congratulations on your     Fantastic news.

We also got a   today and will also take each day as it comes as I had a m/c last year.  Good luck with the first scan.

Cat - so sorry   I have PM'd you.

Keeks and Tix - I had spotting last week and got a bfn because I tested too early.  Sending     and hope that this is just an implantation bleed.

Francine - I am sorry and also sending you    Wishing you much strength to go on at this difficult time.  

  to you all for  s

Take care

Rosebud

xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

congratulations to Sharon W and Rosebud.  You must be on cloud 9.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs for Frannyt, Keeks and wouldloveababycat.  Sending    

How are all my fellow testers doing?

I am going slightly   on my 2ww.  Only 3 days left now    Frantic and frequent knicker checking going on.  Last cycle I started bleeding 9dpt - I am now 11dpt so I see that as progress.  I have mild cramps, is that good or bad  

Love to all

Lainey x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

rosebud thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!! 

francine im so sorry hun..........this game is so difficult eh?

Lainey i test tomorrow and last time i started bleedindg day 10 ...no AF this time!  so see that as a positive sign,have got mild cramps but its prob down to the cyclogest it causes smooth muscle relaxation and can mimick AF! each cycle is different! 
i foolishly tested too early day 12! and got BFN!!!  since had lots of reassurrance alot can happen in 48 hrs!  fingers crossed for us both hon!     
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Fantastic news for Rosebud and Sharon.  

 for Francine and Cat.

Lainy Lou- try not to analyse cramps, you'll go mad. They can be sign of pg but also AF so ignore it.

Keeks- don't give up yet. Don't worry about how many eggs you get, they are turning into embies which is a good thing so if you do get bad news this time there is still IVF hope.

Good luck to those testing in next few days.      

Christine x


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Girls,

Thanks so much for all your positive vibes ans support.   It really means alot.

Congrats to sharon and rosebud.   

I would love to believe that this is just implantation as the spotting has not got any heavier but the niggling pains are still there at the same time almost announcing   iminant arrival.  Did you have that too rosebud or was it just spotting? how long did it last for?

Look see you've got me grabbing at straws which I dont know if its a good or bad thing.    

I think its just maybe as I am on gestone and cyclogest it is just holding back the full flood of AF and as soon as I stop the drugs the flood gates will open.

congrats again to all you 

and love and hugs to all you 

Will update you after I speak to my nurse tomorrow.

Sleep well all

Keeks xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

goodluck girls for testing tomorrow! will be thinking of you! LOL TIX XXX
EEK! IM SCARED NOW!


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Keeks, try not to worry.  Towards end of 2ww I had spotting, twinges, niggles and had some crampy pains. I also thought af was coming, but was told that these symptoms are normal.
   for that positive result.

Tix, Keeks, Christine and Lainey thank you for lovely  messages and congratulations.  Wishing you all     

Lasha, Two, Skp and Tix good luck for tomorrow.     
   

Rosebud
xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck to those testing tomorrow - Tix, Lasha, Two and Skp.      

I have everything crossed for you.

Lainey x


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cat so sorry thinking of you 

Francine sending you lots of hugs

Keeks don't give up yet   

Sharon congratulations  

Rosebud congratulations too well done

Good luck to all testing today lots of   

Hi to all
Love
Donna


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Girls

I am very naughty, send in the  

I have tested two days early and, I never thought I would be saying this, it is a  

I am at work and I am sitting at my desk in utter shock.  Today is going to be hard to get through, I can not believe it.  I am trying not to get too excited with my history of m/c but I am just so pleased to actually do a test and get a positive result, the number I have done over the last three years that have all been negative, I have dreamed of this day.

Good luck to everyone else testing today.

Lainey x


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

That's lovely news Lainey- lou. Congratulations- enjpy the moment.

Christine x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Lainey that is fantastic!!!    enjoy each and everyday!  

i tested too and sadly still got BFN   ....im in total denial! i have no AF, no cramps, shooting pains, sore boobs in the evenings, glowing skin (according to hubby) and everything makes me believe i am! last time i bled at day 10 and got BFP (completely shocked)for a very short time! my NN has told me to retest on wednesday there is still some hope! some women are slower! or the embies are and ET was late afternoon! im going to keep believing, the feeling is strong!    am i just in denial   but if im not then i have a couple of days to come to terms with it! if thats ever possible! ....and then i guess round 3!!!  .........its draining and totally consumming eh girls? and difficult to step off the rollercoaster!

thinking of all you other ladies testing today and hoping its great news!   
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

oh Tix - you said it to me and now its my turn to say it to you -DON'T GIVE UP HOPE!. if the nurse is saying its possible then it is - they are not going to make things up so         to you.

Lainey - congratulations           
So pleased for you.  Enjoy the excitement.

my symptoms have all stopped now so I am totally hoping that you are all right and I was just experiencing implantation.

Did a test today though ( asda own brand) even though its only 10dpt so of course I got the expected BFN.

Am going to go and search out 4 first response tests for the rest of the week.    

Driving me mad. 

Keeks xxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

tixy- don't give up. 

Christine x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lainey ..congratulations hun     
Tixy ..Hoping it is just too early for you hun  

Good luck to anyone else testing x
Cat


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lainey

^Congrats^ on your BFP Hunny!   

Tix  I really hope your result changes on Wednesday.

Axxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodmorning Ladies,

I'm sorry I've not been in touch over the past few days but I dropped the laptop on the floor and now it's broken!!  So I am now back at work after having 2 weeks off after my 2ww.  But I have some great news!!    I got a     on Friday, so I am REALLY thrilled!!!

Just got to hope now that the next few weeks go smoothly and the little bean grows!!!

Congratulations to all you girls with   and big   to those that havn't been lucky this time.

Keep thinking positive thoughts everyone   

With Love 
Ange xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Wonderful news Angeljoy. many congrats. Enjoy.

Christine x


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

well i have had the dreaded blood test but won't get the results until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest and if my hubby can't change his work plans he won't be around and i am not sure i can face getting the results alone so may end up waiting till he is back on Thursday.  What a dilemma, do i face the results alone or torture myself by waiting for a few extra days??

Anyway, fingers crossed for a BFP and that hubby can change his work plans so he doesn't have to go away till tomorrow night so i don't have to wait anymore.

Am so glad to hear about the BFP's Angeljoy and Lainey and all the other ladies who had good news over the last few days, its so nice to share in your sucess. 

Lots of positive thoughts to everyone still waiting.    

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Cat* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....take good care 

*Francine* ~ i'm sorry this cycle wasn't to be hun......hope to see you back here soon 

*Babydreams* ~ lots of luck for EC/ET next week....hope you come and join us here 

*Keeks* ~ good that your bleeding has eased up hun, really hope it was implantation. You're my lucky birthday tester!! 

*Tix* ~ keeping absolutely everything crossed for you for Weds   

*Hi Babybunny* ~ welcome to the thread and welcome to FF too 

Any news from *Lasha and Two* today? Hope you are ok and much luck  

*Skp* ~   Hope DH can change his work 

*Amanda, Kizzy, Christine and Donna* ~ helloo!!  Hope you are all ok and not going too bananas while you wait 

*Lainey* ~ hang in there.....mild cramps can mean anything   Aw hun, just seen your other post........fab! Congratulations 

*Sharon, Rosebud and Ange* ~ congratulations......really wonderful news, be very happy and healthy all of you 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Lainey - congratulations.  I was looking out for your result and really please for you.  I know how you are feeling with history of m/c's.  I'm in exactly the same boat (BFP after 2 m/c's) and have been taking it a day at a time.  Fingers and toes crossed for your healthy pregnancy.  Louise x


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Unfortunately the dreaded witch   arrived on Friday - 3 days before testing.

Anyways, was depressed for a few days but have decided to give it another go and start the next cycle in late November, so will be on this board again then!!!

Congratulations    to those that got a positive result and lots of hugs and kisses to those that didn't.

Lizzy - thank you for all your support and thankyou to everyone on Fertility Friends who made it easier for me.

Back in December!!

Lots of Love

Two **


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening all

Thanks for the good wishes everyone.

Louise - we can try and keep eachother sane while we wait for scans.  I am feeling a bit   already.  Still frantic knicker checks go on despite BFP, roll on 12 weeks  

Two so sorry about AF arriving.   to you.

Keeks - any news.

Angeljoy        congratulations.  I hope the next 8 months go smoothly x

Skp - good luck for tomorrow/Wed.  Thinking of you.

I am still in shock, nothing to add really  

Lainey x


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi everyone

thank you for the welcome, started to spot last night, 10dpt, with really bad pain, totally crushed, poor dh is in a state to, would love to believe it is implantation, been trying for 15 years, as never had the money and things always got in the way first attempt with ivf, took 4 months to down-reg, which was horrrible as we never thought we would get this far, now feel like its all over, test date not till 16th, will have to put myself out of my misery, god this hurts   

congrats to all, look after your bumps

good luck to those still waiting xx

love babybunny xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have decided to go for it ...last cycle of clomid here we go   .. figured I have nothing to lose and everything to gain   , going to try and get booked in for scans today and book an appointment with my consultant to follow it up which is likely to be after Christmas now.. anyway just wanted to say thank you so much for your great support, I have pretty much picked myself up, dusted off and joined the madness factory again lol ..so will be on here again in about 23 days going   on my 2ww  

Good Luck to everyone currently in their 2ww                     

and    to you all x

Cat x

Babybunny ..I pray it is implantation hunny


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi girls
two**- im so sincerely sorry...it hurts so much, i know, sending you and DH warm fluffy hugs! xxx

babybunny-hang in there babe! we were the same as you could never affored to go for IVF amongst other issues and here we are 10+years later! stay strong!

cat thats wonderful....GO Girl!!

well still no AF for me yet! day 15!!! i dont know whether thats a good thing or not?? where is she is it the drugs I retest tomorrow, day 16!....eek! im sure it will be a BFN! 
GOODLUCK everyone testing today 
Tix xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck Tixy ..


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi All,

Lainey - I started spotting again last night but once again seems to have eased up this morning.  It's a right old pain this cycle it really is driving me loopy.  

Bought the clearblue test yesterday but have chickened out of testing this morning. 

I think I am convinced that it will be a BFN and even staying in this awful state of the unknown is better than that so have decided to prolong the agony.  

Of course that decision could change in the next hour so sit tight for an update. 

Back to work tomorrow so getting up at 5.30 and joining the old commuter trail will take my mind off it all.  I have an important report that has to be in by lunchtime and I haven't even started it. I just cannot work from home. You girls are too distracting   

Baby bunny - you sound the same as me. Don't give up, grasp onto any straws you can. you just never know in this game.

       to us all.

Keeks xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

its not over until the fat lady sings! stay strong girls! 
off to walk my furballs! Tix  xxx


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

well the dreaded result is in from my blood test and with a hcg level of 0.1 its a BFN for me. The news is still sinking in, part of me is hoping implatation is just taking time and a re-test in a few days will miracalously show a BFP but the realistic part of me thinks i should just face facts that my little embryos didn't make it.

I guess i need to look at this positively as its only our first attempt but its easier said than done.

Good luck to all of you still waiting.

SKP xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening!

Skp - so sorry    I hope you are ok.  It takes time for the shock to sink in.  As you say it was your first attempt - I have just had a BFP on my second go so there is hope for you yet  

Keeks - don't give up hope, it could be implantation bleed.  I hope so.    

Babybunny - it is so hard this IF cr*p.  I really feel for you.  If you are only spotting then it could be implantation and it sounds very early for AF.  Don't give up hope yet.    

Cat - so glad to hear you sounding so much more positive, it is good to have a plan, next time could be the one.  Is there any reason why clomid is the end of the road?  Why not IVF?  Don't mean to be nosey, just wondering.    

Two - how are you?  Are you ok?

Hi to everyone else.

I am ok.  Have recovered from the initial shock of my BFP and now feel  .  I have had two m/cs and don't think I could cope with another after everything we have been through.  I have a viability scan in 17 days, it might as well be 2 years away, I think I will go   in that time.

I need you lot to keep me sane    Plus, I am going to keep checking in to hear the results of you lot waiting.  Good luck to you all.

          

Love Lainey x


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all
Sorry haven't posted for a while, but have brought along some choc-chip brownies! Enjoy! I've been watching the threads and fallen into the trap of analysing every little symptom I have and looking for people on FF experiencing the same. This really has been a crazy 2ww this time and is such an emotional roller coaster. Poor dh has certainly heard about it and has pronounced me officially obsessed!!

Test day is Thursday and  hasn't arrived as yet   (She was due on Sunday or Monday so doing well I think). Lots of frantic knicker-checking been going on along with niggly cramps but no spotting (hope these are good signs). I've had a cough and cold so feeling very tired and can't wait until Thursday. I'm very tempted to do the hpt tomorrow but am working so really would be better to wait (Thursday I'm off).

Anyway, good luck to you all, whatever stage you're at, congrats to those with BFPs, and big hugs to those not successful this time. 
  
   
 

ttfn
Su
x​


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Su

Everyone is different.  I have just had a BFP and had no implantation bleed, no sore boobies, just a little bit of mild cramping (which I thought was start of AF).  Don't analyse, you will drive yourself  

Good luck for Thursday.  Fingers crossed.

           

Lainey x


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Lainey. 

I'm just getting mild cramps, nothing else, but I know you're right, everyone's different.  I'm usually quite philosophical about it all, but seem to have lost the plot just recently.  I think partly because we have no more frosties left so not sure what next step would be.  It feel a bit like it's our last chance.  I'm also a bit scared of feeling too positive coz it'll be an even bigger bump if its a BFN on Thursday.

Sorry sounding very neurotic... must pull myself together!

Congrats again on your BFP Lainey and take care of yourself. 

Su (fingers/toes/etc crossed!) x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Su

There is nothing I can say to stop you worrying, it in natural (not neurotic).  What will be, will be - remember that, you have done all you can, now you can just hope.

Fingers crossed.

Lainey x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi girls
sadly again it is not to be our time! please God give us strength and courage to follow our dream
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## skp (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Tixy

big hug to you xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tixy x


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

So sorry Tixy

Christine x


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Dear Tixy and Skp
I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time, take care
love Tannie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for bfn so sorry girls take care of yourselves xx

Congrats lainey!!!!!!  

I feel fine - better than fine - feel quite good, no symptoms today at all from pessaries, if embies are implanting they probably have by now please please please STICK my lil uns             

Sending you all lots of baby dust


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone with the   's.

Sorry to hear of the BFN's.

I'm slowly going mad on this 2ww!  Just got results of 21 day blood test - progesterone was 58, so looks like I ovulated.  Now question is BFP or BFN.  Don't feel any different to normal, so who knows.

I'm tempted to test on Day 26, as got BFP last time on day 26, but if its BFN will drive myself mad with the extra wait!

Oh help.

Ashy


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies  Had ET yesterday. One little beanie on board. Test date 19th fingers crossed z

          

Will try and catch up with where everyone is at moment. Good luck to all


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am back again!!!  Had my 3rd IUI today hoping for a BFP this time!!!  I didn't use HCG this time used an O kit so i can test in 14 days......  

So at home having a lovely relaxing day, DH at work and i am about to go and read my book as my furbaby sleeps on my sofa.....

Well done to all you BFP's and hugs to anyone with a BFN...

Good luck to all on the 2ww.....        

Nova


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Tixy and skp sending you lots of    look after yourselves so sorry

Congratulations to all those with BFP 

Su I didn't get any implantation bleed when we got pregnant last time in fact the only thing we had was sore  (.)(.) and very veiny (.)(.) Had AF cramps at end of 2 ww and for a long time into pregnancy.

Kizzymouse glad you feeling ok   

Hi Ashy when will be day 26??

Hi to lyndalou and Nova welcome to the mad wait

As for me I feel fine day 9 today had a few sickly light head moments eating lots and boobs not hurting but very firm which is great they've become a bit saggy these days   Lots of veins hoping this is positive but who knows. We test Fri morning so only one day to go. Better go and get a HPT tomorrow as saving the clinic one for Sat clinic say with FET, embryos can implant later. Thats me clutching at straws if Fri is a neg. Take care all
Love
Donna


----------



## NumbersGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Can't tell you how much solace and suport I've gotten from you all at this site.  Just reading and relating has made the two weeks bearable. 

That said, DH & I were overwhelmed to get a call reporting a BFP yesterday!!!  Can't believe that after 39 months of "negative" we finally have something to be positive about!!!

Best of luck to you all.

NumbersGirl.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Numbersgirl  so happy for you      


tixy and Skp  So sorry you didnt get the result you wanted


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Here I am again! 
 to those with BFN. 

Had 2nd DIUI today.  Was a bit strange this time as clinic's lab was shut Mon & Tue so they couldn't have treated us which we weren't very happy about and  convinced surge would time itself so as not to allow treatment but it didn't! Day 10 scan seemed to indicate it would as well. Surged on Monday and they couldn't treat until today, felt very negative about it, even considered not having as we are paying.  Went last night (clinic 2 hours away), they scanned me this morning to check lining and follicle was still there and mostly intact so they actually said I would probably ovulate today and therefore the timing was good! That must be a positive sign surely??

Dreading this 2ww already but feel positive to be here. 
This time has left me feeling really really bloated all day, last time it wore off quite quickly but not today. 
Here's     
Tiny


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

fab news numbers girl!


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Big hugs tixy and skp 

Many  numbersgirl!

Big day tomorrow... have already got the test out and read the instructions a zillion times (again).  It now sits waiting for me in the bathroom for the morning....  

Sue 
x


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck Su.  

I've had a busy day- went for acu session in Newcastle then got metro to Sunderland to my mam's for a change of scenery. Was sick of the sofa. The 2ww paranoia is starting to set in now. I feel completely normal and so convinced it will be negative as I thought I would feel different somehow. Am I supposed to feel anything? I don't know it's a strange thing this 2ww. Will be glad when it's over and I can stop analysing.

Christine x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Best of luck for tomo test SU


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good Luck for tomorrow Sue


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Su

Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow - hope it works

Helen xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Sue


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeahhhhhhh - congrats to numbersgirl     

Good luck Su for tomorrow - let us know as soon as the result is in, sending  

Tixy so sorry   hope you are ok.

Love to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Two* ~ i'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you hun.....see you back here soon 

*Skp* ~ many hugs to you too hun 

*Tix* ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry to see your news......take good care 

*Babybunny* (((hugs))) Hope your spotting has eased up and  it's implantation 

*Cat* ~ good luck...see you soon  

*Keeks* ~ yikes, 5.30!!! Hope work was ok today and you managed to take your mind off things for a bit 

*Lainey* ~ hope the time flies to your scan hun 

*Su* ~ mmmmm, brownies  Good luck for tomorrow  

*Kizzy, Ashy, Dippy, Christine, Amanda* 

*Lyndalou* ~ welcome to the thread......much luck to you and your beanie  

*Nova* ~ welcome back to you and lovely furbaby........loads of luck, third time lucky  

*Tiny* ~ welcome to you too......hope you are feeling ok after today. Good luck  

*Numbersgirl *~ congratulations to you and DH....really lovely news 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Lizzy ..just popped on to do a little positive vibes dance for all those in the 2ww 
[fly]     [/fly]
[fly]           [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just some info I found whilst browsing!!

Are there any instructions following the embryo transfer procedure?
Once the embryos are transferred, there is really nothing a patient can do to influence the outcome of her cycle. Currently, there is no documented evidence as to whether either bed rest or continuing normal activities following the procedure make a difference in the outcome. One physician may encourage you to rest for twenty four hours where another may suggest returning to normal activities. Some patients elect to rest because it helps them feel like they are improving their chances, and it gives them an opportunity to reflect on the potential baby. Other women elect to return to normal activities because it helps them avoid worrying about the possibility that the procedure may not be successful. Along with the advice from your physician, your body and state of mind should serve as additional guides to determine whether you should rest and relax or return to normal activities.

As a reminder, there is no documented evidence that physical activity or diet has an impact upon embryo implantation or conception. Conception is a natural phenomenon which depends mostly upon the genetic quality of the eggs. Almost without exception, Nature will only allow genetically perfect embryos to survive in order to maximize the chances of the birth of a healthy baby.

    good luck girls    

 This post contains unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Good Luck Su lots of   .
Love
Donna


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just popped in to say....


I'm doing a BFP dance too!!! Yeah!
          

Thanks for your support FF! Can't believe my luck! Please stick around little one.

Sue 
x​


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS     
Lots of    to you for the next 8 mths
Love
Donna


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats sue!!!!


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats Su!!!!     !!!!!

 came to visit last nite, so its a no go for me (again). Im gutted and I feel like a complete failure.


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
Congratulations Sue. I'm really sorry stellamcg; don't feel a failure, it will happen for you.

I need some advice please - I'm on day 11 post ET, and day 13 post EC, (I've also estimated that I would be due to start period today or tomorrow) my test is due on sun 14th Oct.  I have convinced myself that it will be negative, as have been having af pains for the whole 2ww on and off (just like I normally do).  Anyway woke up this morning, went to the toilet, when I wiped myself there was this thick clear discharge, I wiped again and there was a 2 or 3 minute specks of blood on the toilet roll.  I thought that was it, but so far there has been no more blood.  I'm suddenly now a bit excited, thinking could this be implantation? or is it too late for that?
Obviously do not want to get too excited, especially as I was tryng to get my head around the fact that this first IVF cycle wasn't going to work. God I hate this
Thanks Tannie


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Fab news SU!  

Stella you are not a failure. Thinking of you.

Mungo- I know it's hard but try not to analyse everything. Wait until Sunday, only then will you know the answer. Sorry if that's a bit obvious and not what you wanted to hear.

Christine x


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

stella lots of hugs to you. No you are not a failure. take care

Mungo people have all differant types of symptoms everyone is differant its not long til Sunday Good luck

Well its test day tomorrow still have to get a test!!! Have the one from clinic but doing that one Sat. Dreading it now I really thought I would know either way as I've had a neg and a positive. As I said to mungo people are all differant and all pregnancies (must take leaf out of own book and stop analysing)   
 to all
Love
Donna


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats to Su.  I am so pleased for you.  There seems to be a real run of BFPs at the moment.

Stella - please don't feel like a failure.  I know it is difficult, we have all felt like that at one time of another, but your time will come.  Keep believing.  Sending you a  

Good luck for tomorrow Dippy    

Lainey x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Stella - you are not a failure, it is out of our hands, so sorry. It is just horrible, noone should have to go through this. Take care   

Congrats Sue, brill news.   

Mungo - you just never know, until you have tested you just don't know for sure, your symptoms could mean anything.   

Good luck Donna for tomorrow. 

Well day 2 of 2ww feeling OK so far, want to feel different! Feel a bit queasy but there is a bug going around at my school so not reading anything into that, I don't want to get ill though as I will panic it will afffect the chances. I just wish there were things you could do to help chances but there really aren't, this is an awful time but well worth it if you get that BFP!!

  to all
Tiny


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Thanks for your reply's; yeah I know, got to stop analysing everything. Not long to find out.
Wishing everyone lots of luck.
Love Tannie


----------



## babybunny (Oct 6, 2007)

hi all
still spotting, well it has got bad  i think thats it for me, hospital still want me to carry on, still feel dizzy and sick, but i think its shock, cried all day tuesday, couldnt control it, that was a shock for me, never felt that bad, (well once when i lost my fav aunt) got my head round it now, whatever the outcome, will be going for fet if i need to , need something to look forward to got 3 frosties    so i feel like theres hope, sorry to go on, it just keeps coming, will let you know

congrats to all

good luck keeks

hugs to all

xx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ladies

can you add me to the list

test date 26th October and this is my 3rd DIVF (4th cycle in total)

hi to tiny, lyndalou, christine and anyone else i know 

fingers crossed for us all 

love
Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Suze and welcome - just joined again myself. 
Hi babybunny, sorry you are feeling so down, have you actually tested? At least you have a plan - a plan is always good! Take care of yourself. 
Tannie -   

I actually feel ill now, a colleague at work (I am a teacher) went home today feeling sick, headachey etc. and now I feel like that, I feel absolutely dog tired. Our day yesterday was quite stressful, had treatment but then had 2 hour journey home, DP car needed new tyre and my exhaust went on way home so instead of chilling had to sort 2 car problems out - think just tired from treatment stress and that stress, hoping not getting ill as won't be able to take anything and concerned it might affect chances of success. 

here's to an early night! 
 
Tiny


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Tiny- stay off work It's not worth the stress.

Christine x


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

hi all,

Testing tomorrow despite the gact I am bleeding properly now so I know it will be a BFN.  Just doing it to see out the whole process really.

No money, no frosties, don't know what to do.

Will chat over weekend when I have had a chance to think.

Dippy - Good luck you never know.xxx

fingers crossed for the rest of you

Keeks xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for keeks, sorry hun xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Keeks , you never know though, stranger things have happened. 

Thanks Christine, will see how I feel in morning. Aches lot better now, still really tired though so off to bed, hopefully will feel better, at least it is Friday!

Night all, good luck to tomorrow's testers. 
Tiny


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I was wondering if you could add me to the list - am due to test on the 27th oct.  this is my first time doing IVF so its all new to me so havent got a clue what the process is.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
I know I shouln't of, but I did a pregnancy test today (day 12 post ET, due to test on Sunday day 14) it was negative - I'm gutted but still have a slight hope that its just too early and it might be positive on Sun? I'm so annoyed with myself.  Anybody know of this happening to anyone?
Thanks Tannie


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi mungo hon
i did exactly the same as you last friday tested day 12 and got BFN .....unfortunatley for me it was true but i had lots of comforting stories from girls that had gone on to have BFPs on actual day! .....i was tormented all weekend so can imagine how you are feeling, and my heart goes out to you. there are storries of girls testing day 13 with BFNS going onto BFPs.....praying you tested too early! i have only just accepted my news today after a final test!  ...gutted!
i started a thread on 'peers SECTION' titled BFN day 12 can it become BFP??.....have a look 
GOODLUCK

LOL Tix xx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

CD 25

Ok, so I succumbed to the pressure of a first response test sat in the cupboard. .........



and its a very faint, but there,   

Can't believe we've been so lucky again.

Just hoping that it sticks and is still a BFP on test day.

DH at work, so I've just text him, but not planning on telling anyone yet.  Will wait till monday and test again and take things from there.

Ashy


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone, 

can i get added onto the list as im now on 2ww. i test on friday 19th, its my birthday on 27th so i sure hope i get the best birthday ever!! xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats to Ashy      you naughty girl  

Mungo - I can't remember exact dates (it was 4 years ago) but when I had dd, I tested early and got a BFN and, obviously, she arrived 8 months later!  Don't give up hope yet.

Keeks - so sorry  

Welcome to all the newbies.

Love Lainey x


----------



## orane (Apr 29, 2007)

Evening all

Found out on Monday this week that this wasn't to be our time - AF arrived before I could even get to test (as usual!) so my heart is with all you ladies who will have gone through the same pain, frustration, agony, tears... and with all those who are out celebrating - well done you!!

Til' next time...


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

hello everyone
Thanks Tixy for you message.  Definatley all over now, have just started bleeding and its very red.  Absolutely gutted, can't imagine going through all this again. good luck to everyone else
Love Tannie


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Orane, Mungo                         

Lainey x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi im really sorry for the bfn  take care

ashy well dun huny 

ive been testing and monday tuesday neg since wed been getting +++++

yes i bin naughty and did the hospital test and it cum up straight away    carnt belive it  worked hospital seems to think that cos i tested poss since day 7/8 that theres more than one    i have to do last test monday well u no what its like ile not stop testing for ages 



nikki xx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

Birthbaby - congrats chick, followed you over from the stimming and 2ww thread...so tempted to test myself as am due to test weds 17th at the hossie and it feels ages away even though it's not...

good luck

Vic
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats birthbaby    , I'm too scared to test early!!

Official day is thurs but I am testing wed ( I think!!)
        

How r you feeling Oak? Apart from an awful down day yesterday I feel ok, had weird painful stabbing pains last night which only lasted about 30mins, still have little stabbing pains on and off, who knows!!  

sending us all lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## oak (Aug 21, 2006)

hi Kizzy - just responded to you on the stimming and 2ww thread..had very similar day to you yesterday...thinking of everyone on a 2ww.. 

Vic
xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats birthbaby.  Brill news. 
Good Luck Kizzy
Still have over a week before I could even consider it, trying to really think positive thoughts  .
Please let there be many more    
Tiny


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Stella, Keeks, Orane ~ i'm really so sorry....so sad to see BFNs. Take much care all 

Tannie ~ welcome to the thread....good luck for your test tomorrow   Aw, Tannie, i've just seen your other post 

Welcome Suzi, Helen, TJSK and Oak ~ good to have you here on the 2ww thread.......hope you are all ok. Much luck and babydust  

Dippy ~ how did you get on hun?

Ashy, Nicky, Su ~ congratulations......really fabulous news. Look after yourselves 

Hope everyone's doing ok.....apologies for being a bit absent at the moment but thinking of you all and sending much love and 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pea1976 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd join this thread and let you know that I tested on Thurs 11th Oct and managed to be lucky enough to get a BFP, still in complete shock at the moment, hence the delay in posting!!!! Can anyone let me know how to get onto the 1st Scan thread please. Still getting AF like pains and my right ovary is still sore, since Thurs we've done 3 tests as I am so scared about losing my embies again! The worry never seems to end does it!!!

Wishing everone on here heaps and heaps of goodluck and may there be loads od BFP's!!!!     

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

many congrats Pea!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Lisa
It is good to hear about BFPs, does give you faith, this 2ww is awful though isn't it?!
Enjoy your 9 months. 
Tiny


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Birthbaby, Pea & Ashy     well done

Orane, Mungo   am so sorry.

Tiny what date are you testing?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

24th October - if I wait that long or unless dreaded ** comes along before. 
Feel so tired but think I have the start of a cold so that isn't helping how I am feeling - feeling quite low at moment, it is so frustrating not being able to do anything about it isn't it? 

   to all.


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Tiny 

   to you.  you are testing a couple of days b4 me.  good luck with it am sure it will be fine    allowed 

sending you some .

Thats not good at all if your getting a cold - not what you need just now.

I agree its really frustrating - just sitting here hoping it will work - its totally out of all our controls now lets just hope it works.  How long did you have to wait after your et - i have to wait 17 days which is killing me

 to you

Helen x


----------



## candistar1 (Apr 26, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for everyone on the 2WW
> 
> ~ Much luck to all October and November testers ~
> 
> ...


----------



## candistar1 (Apr 26, 2007)

i had et on 10.10.07, i am due back at the hospital on 22.10.07 for preg test, fingers crossed, good luck all xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Congratulations to Ashy, Pea and Birth baby    

So Sorry Keeks, Mungo and Orane 

Hi Suze, Vic, Kizzy and all my other fellow berries

Hope everyone else is ok. Stay positive


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck to you too lyndalou   

I feel more positive now, had a nice bath - warm not hot! - and listened to my hypno cd, and gonna hve some homemade apple pie    

sending you all


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if I can join you. I had ET yesterday and am due to test on the 27th October. Am already driving myself mental trying to figure out if I have any symptoms  !!! 

Good luck to everyone      

Dixie xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi just to let you know i had a BFN today - i am absolutely gutted as its our last attempt 

we have  a beautiful DD from 2nd cycle so after 5 cycles my clinic want me to call it a day as i am 41 and my body seems to be saying no more - so i know i am already really lucky -- but at this moment it seems so final that my DD wont have brothers or sisters and i soooooooooooooo wanted more babies and i look at my lovely DH - he  is so supportive and its not fair that he cant have more kids because of my crappy body  -   sorry i am feelinga bit overwraught !!!!!

good luck to all of you still waiting and big hugs to those who get BFNs - 

to the lucky ones - enjoy every moment -- 

with love to all you wonderful women who all deserve to succeed 

mashie xxxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats pea.   Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months.

So sorry Mashie.  

Dixie don't start looking for symptoms. You just don't know and there's no point even trying to work it out.

Kizzy- glad you feel positive. Enjoy yr apple pie! I'm sure it helps!

Good luck to all testers this week -inc me eek!

Christine x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Mashie    

Christine, the apple pie was yummy!!

I hate havin down days but its to be expected, its hard this journey and there's all the hormones too!!


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just to let you know, I had a   from my FET.

Someone mentioned a while ago on this thread that they tested early.  Just as a conforting thought to some of you, I tested 2 days early and it was negative so if you can't hold out, definitley keep trying as it could turn around like me.

Good luck to you all and lot of   .


Livvy xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Livvy!!!


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi......hope I am in correct place - I am testing on Fri 26/10. We had blastocyst transfer on Sat ...... last time was just day 3 transfer so trying things a bit different this time round.
Things are a bit cacky at the mo though....my nana died on Fri and I had to do transfer at 9.30 the next morning. So within this 2ww we have a funeral to attend also.......trying very hard not to cry too much so that I don't scare my embies away but it is not easy....feel very sad for my nana and also cause (like all others here) we want this so much.
I am having AF twinges and my nellies are feeling bruised also back ache - thinking these were probably bad things but reading the posts here has made me feel a bit more positive. The hospital gave me 3 tests (incase I do any wrong!!!) so that I can test at home rather than going to the clinic like I did last time, to save any more stress.
My nana said she prayed for me every day....I know she is still willing me along!!!!! 

Congrats to all the girls on here who have had   and condolences to all those without.......  to those still waiting.

Sorry for the long (not very cheerful) post - wish I had been here earlier.....might have made things a bit easier.....a problem shared and all that  

thanks for listening


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

cngrats to the BFP's

hi to my fellow berries kizzy, vic and christine 

Kat74 - we are due to test the same day  i had a day3 transfer on thursday, which clinic are you at? are you off work? hope we can support each other 

love to everyone else
Suze xx


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am at Walsgrave, Cov. Back to work tomorrow....but my colleagues are really supportive and very excited!! Last time I didn't really tell anyone but this time I am in an office of girls so a bit hard to keep it to myself!!! Obviously at least a day off for the funeral coming up   so thought I should show my face!

Nice to meet you !!!   Good luck !!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Mashie  Soooo sorry hon about your BFN. Just wanted to send you a big


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi kat- lots of       for you.

Christine x


----------



## ish (Aug 14, 2002)

hi ya,

first time posting on this thread. but i did sneek a peak whilst on my 2ww (10 days in my case)
we were  blessed c a bfp result on oct 11th. i'd like to share some of the things i felt during 2ww if it's of any help or interest to anyone out there. trying to listen to our bodies, is a fascinating thing, but very mixed signals in 2ww cuz of meds we are on.

a few days after blastocyte transfer
gas, constipation, a bit of cm, sneeze, back pain, tummy gurgle sounds

most of the symptoms i could put down to the meds i was on, but the number one symptom that made me think that i was preggos was the reflux burp type feeling after i ate, that was 2 days before i tested. also around that time i felt hot/cold and had dry skin around my tummy area.

i hope it can help in some way.
to all those who did not get the bfp this time around...always remember your best is still to come.  
i truly believe if it could happen for me, it can for so many of you.

best regards for whatever road you are in your ttc journey.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there ish
congrats - brilliant news.     
Hearing those symptoms is really helpful as I was only just thinking, as I do about a million times a day - there must be some early tell tale symptoms - I really don't think there are though as we are all so different.  Feeling nothing so far but only had DIUI last Wed and don't test for over a week so a bit early maybe? I am trying to remember last time as to whether I had some slight AF type cramping at this point and thought I did but honestly couldn't say for sure.  Felt tired but then so many bugs going around think I have a slight cold. 

Enjoy your 9 months, you give us all hope as does every other BFP!
More to come please.   
Tiny


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mashie ~ aw hun, i'm so sorry to see your news....many hugs 

Candistar and Dixie ~ welcome to the thread......loads of luck to you both and happy chatting  

Kat ~ welcome to you too and many hugs for you......very sad about your nana 

Kizzy ~ mmmmmmm....homemade apple pie. I really want some now 

Lisa ~ congratulations!! I see you found the First Scan thread....be very happy and healthy hun 

Livvy and Ish ~ congratulations to you both too....really pleased 

Loads of luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just been reading this thread which is most uplifting and also sad ..

My heart goes out to all that have had BFN's this TX,   your time will come ladies xx 

Congrates to all that have had BFP's, your blessed ladies, take care of yourselves now 

To those who are still playing the    waiting game - Good Luck !  Pob lwc! (welsh for good luck xx)  

I am on day 5 and my test date given to me by hospital is 27th Oct - trying to staty positive and not look for signs .. I do have sore ( . )( . )'s but nothing new there as always do before AF..

Nice to meet you girls


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello again starkymind  

Hope your 2WW is going well,


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies..

Today is day 4 after DIUI..so am touching base for the second time.
My DP thinks posting on the message board has a negative effect on me, but at least it gives me something to do!

Last DIUI was quite uncomfy and i had a lot of twinges and cramps, headaches ect for the whole time but still AF showed up. Theres been nothing like it this time (yet) so dont know what to make of it (apart from the fact that the iui went a lot more smoothly- so maybe less physical effect)

Last time i found this week the hardest as it seemed ages till test day..

BTW..the test date i was given was 31st Oct (Halloween!! Stay away witch!) but that is 19 days post iui..is this normal? I thought most people test 14 days after?

Cheers for any advice  
Pip.


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello ladies
Today is my first day after ET first go ICSI. And i am very happy to be able to post on here now after what feels like a very long cycle (5 weeks DR and 3 weeks Stimms) but i'm here now

wishing everyone BFP       
oh forgot to say my test date is 26th oct xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hello FFox, welcome to this thread hunny  

Remember PUPO PMA PUPO PMA PUPO PMA!!!!!          

Just as I was typing that I had a really strong cramp, please stay away witch you've been teasing me for days you b**ch!!


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

kizzy

I was just chatting to my friend who said she had AF type cramps and went on to get BFP and her son is 4 now 

you need to remember that PMA your self

[fly]         back to you[/fly]


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Girls, just wanted to drop in and say Hi.  I got a   on the 5th of Oct and I am now waiting for my first scan...... so excited.  I found that drinking milk helped alot with the tummy cramps.  I usually hate milk so went for chocolate milk instead and as every well respected lady knows, chocolate is also good for the soul!!  M&S proved to be a winner!!

Just thought this might come in useful!?

Lots of love and lots of positive thoughts         to you all!!
Ange xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Ange


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Kizzymouse.  

Just to reassure you, I had really bad cramps throughout my 2ww and now they come and go.  I was convinced AF was on her way.  My mate had AF symptoms til week 12 and then they stopped and pregnancy went full term!!
Just take it easy and try not to stress.
Love Ange


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations angel.

Everytime I see a BFP it gives me hope when I think there is little left. Have a happy healthy 9 months.

Christine x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

congrats angel!!        good on you hun. Heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
love sarah.xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Ange - it does give hope, Brill news, Enjoy     

Pip - I have only had 2 DIUI but both times - test day was 14 after treatment day - hence me testing next Wed - 19 seems a long time? 

Good luck to anyone else testing imminently. 
Tiny


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Ffox welcome hunni xx

Angel congratulations babe thats fantastic 
[fly]      [/fly] 
and gives the rest of us hope x  x

Kizzy - not long now babe, wishing you all the best xx gotta good feeling for you !!

Hope everyone else is ok & the 2WW isn't playing with your minds too much, I had a "  moment" this morning but back up withthe PMA now 

sending  to everyone


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Starky!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Starkymind and FFox ~ welcome to the thread 

Pip ~ welcome back, wow what a long wait hun. Waiting times depend on the clinic....it's usually a bit sooner but it's not unheard of to have to wait so long. Good luck though  

Kizzy ~ ignore those cramps....they're not bad at all! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Much luck to Birthbaby and Oak for tomorrow       

Ange ~ congratulations and good luck for your scan. Must have been the chocolate milk  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Lizzy


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

good luck to those due tests imminantly  ......I am still hanging in there heading into day 5 of 2ww. Such a lot of hopes riding on this as per one of my previous posts we bury my nana on thurs.....she was praying so much for me.

Just wanted to pop my head in and say Hi and good luck ladies!!


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

lizzy lizzy!!!!! guess what.............. yey woohoo we did it!!           and god willing these ones are for keeps      we got our   this morning about an hour ago!!!, in shock    sooo excited but guna take each day as it comes and not rush and tell everyone apart from our very close family as they knew test day, am cautious coz of last time. But I do "feel" inside that this is a stronger pregnancy, please please lord, let us keep these ones


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Oak  Wishing you loads of luck today. Hope you get your BFP fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

BFN for me - once again.
Cant do this anymore.

So pleased for you gogo xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry kizzy


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

GO-GO   bet your over the moon

KIZZY  

well its 2 day past transfer for me and i am board feeling much better in myself but not daring to do too much. got an afternoon watching films and on the computure i shouldn't complain next week i'll be back at work and wishing i was at home watching TV

good luck to anyone testing soon


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Gogo     

Kizzy am so sorry  its so unfair  

Helen


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Kizzy, I am so sorry my love!  

Go go congtrats!! 

Thank you to everyone for your goodwishes!!
Love Ange


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Kizzy   xxxxxxxx

Sooo sorry babe  sending you all my love babe xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So so sorry Kizzy - it is so unfair.  

Gogo - Big congrats, enjoy. 

Quick post as just home, shattered and my cold is getting worse, feel quite grotty! Can't take anything to help it either - any suggested natural remedies - have really "thick" head and very congested - please don't let this stop our chance of success 

Take care all
Tiny


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

hope you are ok kizzy..... 

and well done gogo


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Tiny 

Try inhaling olbas oil with a towel over your head or burning menthol crystals in an enclosed room.  Am sure both these options are safe.  Another thing is shut yourself in the bathroom with the shower or hot taps running and breath.

It works for my little ones.

Rachelxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Rachel, might try that, off for an early night. 
Tiny


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Still a negative for me girls, but will be trying again when they let me!!

good luck to you all


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

It's BFN. Absolutely devastated.


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

christine and Kizzy i am so sorry i really am sending you


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Kizzy and cb75............im sorry i know all too well how it feels! 
last week i was really raw after 2nd failed attempt but already im beginning to look forward to our next attempt in Jan/Feb!  look forward girls .. 

gogo congrats!


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good morning ladies.

So sorry about the BFNs Kizzy and C...

Im nearly at the halfway point now and finding it easier than last time although the stakes are higher now as out clinics prices have risen. We can afford the next treatment but to do a fourth will have to borrow money which we cant really afford to pay back as are paying for our wedding too (albeit a cheap one!)

Have decided to test next weekend instead of waiting to 31st (two weeks will be up then anyway) cant face those extra days when i might be surprised by the evil witch.

Hugs. Pip


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Kizzy and cb  

I am at half way point as well Pip, trying to decide how long I can hold off before trying a test!! !!


Tiny


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

ok I have been pondering whether to add a post to this thread for days now and today is the day.  You all seem to know each other so well, so excuse the newbie.  

I had my 5th IUI on 10th Oct and am due to test 25th Oct.  Have just added a post to peer support requesting advice about breast pain, so please help if you have any ideas.

Wishing everyone the best....this whole thing is so tough and I hope that I can offer support as well as recive some.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome ganda
I haven't been on this site very long either but everyone is really friendly - I post on one or 2 different forums as we are having DIUI. 
I test on 24th but doubt I will wait that long - hard to wait now isn't it? What was it about breast pain - I had pain last time and then AF started so got my hopes up to be dashed. They do say it is common but then it is before AF isn't it? All of these symptoms can be read either way - I don't have any pain at this point and think it started later last time. Do you have pain? How does this one feel compared to the others?
Best of luck 
Tiny


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

i have had mild breat tenderness a couple of days before AF before, but nothing like this.  The strange thing is that they're not actually tender to touch as such.  I woke up in agony at 3am this morning and going from lieing to sitting kills.  Who knows what it means but I just don't know what to do with myself.  I sound like such a wuss, hehehe


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Could well be good sign, think positive, you could take some paracetomol for pain?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kizzy*  I'm sorry hun......much love and many hugs 

*Christine* ~ so sad for your news too......no good words but many hugs indeed 

*Kat* ~ hugs for today hun......such a sad day but I'm sure your Nana is watching over you and willing you on (((hugs)))

*Ganda* ~ welcome to the thread.....glad you decided to join us  You'll find the list on page one of this thread if you've not seen it already........loads of luck to you   Hope your (o)(o) feel better soon.....could be the meds making them sore.

*Gogo* ~ i've IMed you but congratulations 

Hi to everyone, hope you are all doing ok 

      

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Ladies

welcome Ganda hope the pain in your (o)(o) settles down    good luck with your tx     

Take care everyone  

Helen


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

HI LADIES    ITS A BFN FOR ME.  AF ARRIVED DURING THE NIGHT. JUST SO SAD. THOUGHT IT WOULD BE EASIER THIS TIME
                  BUT JUST AS HARD. X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lynda Lou - so sorry, pretty sure I am joining you - had slight bleeding this morning, very early for AF and nothing since but convinced it is now going to be a negative, managed to get through school day but sitting    now
It is so hard.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

TINY  Dont give up hope. It could still be positive. You still have a chance hon. Its just so horrible this tx. Wish I had
        a magic wand to make us all pregnant. thinking of you x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Lyndalou
It is horrible, we shouldn't have to go through this. 
 to you too.


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lyndalou    am so sorry 
Tiny fingers crossed it was nothing - dont panic yet

big hugs to both of you

Helen


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Big hug to all those that have had BFN's   and   to those with a BFP.. wishing you happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks LizzyB.....Thurs went as well as can be expected.
Sorry Lyndalou...it never gets any easier  .
Tiny....keep hoping until you know for sure..... 

Mine are still hanging in there.....very sore nellies still (more than usual so hope that is a good sign??) but still get random af tummy twinges... fingers are still crosed)

  For all testing/tested soon.


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi i had embryo transfer today, please could i join your 2ww?


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Im on day 2 of the dreaded 2ww - third one for me!!!  may I join you??
Congrats to the BFPs and so so sorry to the BFNs - it just doesnt get any easier!!!!!     
Yonny xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck both of you - not been a good end (premature end) to my 2ww hoping there are more BFPs out there. Can I have one next time pleeease

Tiny


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Well i had a great night on friday after getting my bfp was over the moon then today now bleeding and know myself i am losing them. Really had enough of this not going through it again - i honestly thought that maybe this time things would work out for us but once again not a chance.

well just wanted to say good luck to everyone it has been really good talking to you all but to be honest i dont think i will be able to come back cause am in pieces just now.

take care to you all

Love Helen x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh Helen, so sorry - are you sure that is what it is? 
Sending    your way.  
I feel so down and negative right now but having had your BFP and then this, I don't know what to say - can you ring your clinic to get some advice? 
Tiny


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi there
Mind if I join you?  I'm due to test on 24th.
Been getting sore (.)(.)'s all the way until today and they feel ok today - getting AF type random feelings as well but nothing bad.
Lost the plot this morning - sobbing uncontrollably - it's so close now - dont know what to do with myself - such pressure - but trying to stay positive, just!!!
How is everyone else at the moment?
Betty x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Betty
Here's     for you.  It is so very hard isn't it. Keep strong. 

That was my test day as well but AF has arrived so gutted. We must be due some more BFPs

Tiny


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Tiny

I just feel so gutted just now - so sorry for you too its just so unfair - how come junkies and 12 year old kids dont have a problem but people who can actually look after them cant manage it.

Sorry am feeling so angry just now life is just so shi*t!!!!!! away to open a bottle of wine and hopefully will just forget all this at least for a couple of hours.

 Helen


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't blame you. Enjoy.
Tiny


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Helen...        that you are not losing them hunny ..it is common to have early bleeding so keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh helen, I so hope its not the case lovey!!   .........and tiny......... so very sorry!!!   

Only day 3 for me and nothing to report................  
Yonny x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Helen you are ages of test date.........6 days to go........very very early for AF  you sure its not just implantation bleed? what are you day 8?? .......i certainly wouldnt give up hope yet.
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Losing my battle here too I think.......is day 12 too late for imp bleed? Got af pains and bleeding......only slightly though and at the mo it is dark like imp bleed is meant to be. Think I am grasping at straws......this time I was so positive (which is hard for me!!) and I wanted it soooo much - then again don't we all, thats what makes it so hard.
Not meant to test till 26th.....is it asking for trouble doing it tomorrow (5 days early?)......sooooooo fed up. 

Sorry for moaning......


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kat
so sorry. 
That is exactly how I was on Friday - though initially some brighter blood, since then dark and not much - but that is how my period usually starts so I have resigned myself totally to negative  test. My offiical test day is 24th and think I might test tomorrow. Yours sounds a bit early to test and you can't rely on the result then can you? 
It could be implantation bleeding - not sure what timing is on that, is it normal or different for you - I just want things to be different and I thought they were this time until Friday when I thought - here we go again!
It could be positive, see what others say
I will keep everything crossed for you. 
Tiny


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi All

Yonny - thanks a lot  - good luck for you x

Tix am on day 11 - we have to do a 17 day wait for the test but have already passed one embie so waiting for other to go now - its really red and been quite heavy - has slowed down just now so waiting for it to start all over again.

Hi Kat am so sorry, fingers crossed you have more luck than me with it all


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Kat, implantation can take place from 6-12 days post ET so heres hoping!    
GOODLUCK Tiny 
Tix xxx


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Been away for a couple of day so bit lost with everyone's updates.  So sorry to all of those that have had negative news.....there's nothing to say really other than life sucks!!!!!!! .

To those who are rejoicing in success, congratulations....I am soooo happy for you.

And to all of those like me...waiting and wondering....hang in there!  It really isn't over until its over.  I have read so many stories of people convinced its negative and then go on to have a BFP.  Here's hoping for us all.  

Loads of love to you all

ganda


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Guys

I'm on day 3 of 2ww!

What a roller coaster ride this is! I think I have 5positive and 5 negative thoughts a day!

Can't relax like last time due to our third time lucky little miracle! Who's favourite word is "UP"!!

Just read a good thread about resting during 2ww and someone described embies as grains of sand in a jam sandwich not 2 pearls in sheets of silk. Positive thought for the evening for those who need it.

Helen- On my last cylce I lost an embryo too, big clots and red blood for a day then brown smears for a while, but the other one stuck hard for 9 months so lots of love and baby dust to you.

Looking forward to more chats

Lots of love and luck
Sarah xx


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for support.....husband just keeps saying to be positive - he is the best husband I could ask for but he is gonna get   soon!!!!!! I am still trying to cling to the bare threads of hope..


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Can I join you please? I had my et on weds, slowly going


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Can I also join you?
It's day 9 of 2WW and I am slightly going mad.    I am vary ill at the moment, got a cold. So far no symptoms (maybe cramping). Should test on 27th Oct but I am tempted to test early. Really hope it's going to work and hope we all get BFP before Christmas.   

Andi


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Matchbox and Kiki -  its nerve wracking isnt it - it just doesnt get any easier how many 2ww you do!!!   to both of you!!

Saggy, we're on the same day lovey, day 4 and Im not really feeling anything, you?
loved the quote re the embies - helped me out yesterday when I was in floods of tears after a row with DH and then worried that the stress of it had killed my embies off!   
Decided that the stress wouldnt be able to survive the jam sandwich but the embies would!!!!!   
PMA all round me thinks!!!!!!!!!!    

Kat, Hels, Tiny.....how are you guys?   

Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Good luck to all those waiting for test.   

Tested this morning on a digital just to confirm and big Not Pregnant came up.  Hard but knew it was the case - just hard to see the confirmation. 

I hope to be back on here late November time, we are going to have to miss a month as timing won't allow an attempt this month as we are moving clinics and need more drugs! Maybe not a bad thing.  Have put full details on IUI thread.  At least I can have a month off, clear my head a bit and get positive and   before Christmas. 

Helen - keep positive. 

Thanks everyone for your support, don't know what I would do without this website, I really don't. 
Good luck to everyone, I will come on to see how many BFPs there are, let's hope lots. 
Love 
Tiny


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all

Just popped back to see how Tiny21 is getting on.  Are you sure it is a BFN for you?  Is it too heavy/late for implantation bleed.

Sending you    

Good luck to everyone else.

Love Lainey


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Yonny and Sarah

Am ok thanks - def a lot calmer than i was over the weekend - there is nothing i can do about it unfortunately so will be fine about it - it hurts like hell but i cant change anything.  the good news is i am now going to get my motorbike - nowt to stop me  

Yonny - relax, an argument will not kill them off dont stress about it just chill out - it is a really hard time and believe me my dh and i were arguing about some of the most stupidest things you have ever heard of - its just such a stressful time     to both you and your dh.

Matchbox and Kiki  

Kat will have fingers crossed for you and your dh - he wont mind a   or     

Hi Tiny am so sorry     good luck for your next tx cycle.  i am bleeding too long for it just to be one embie unfort so thats that.  Enjoy your wee break it will be good for you and your dh

Good luck to everyone 

 Helen


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lainey - thanks for thinking of me. It is definitely a negative - tested this morning. I suppose I will test Wed to check but sure now, AF will be here by then (still just spotting but that is normal for me) I am sure so probably no point. 
Yonny - we had massive row as well during 2ww - still not really talking but when he gets home from Spain I am sure we will sort it all out.  There is so much pressure isn't there. 
Helen - it's not over till it's over - are you sure? I am still hoping for you. 
Tiny


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

So sorry  

Lainey x


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Tiny

The bleeding hasnt stopped and the lining is coming away big time- had the same feeling on sat in my stomach as i have had twice before - i know myself that they were lost then.  nothing i can do about it - now going to paint my bedroom as we are moving down to oxfordshire next month so have loads to get through.

Again am so sorry for you that sucks - had really hoped that it would work for you.  There is way too much pressure on this and everyone has the most stupidest of arguments - you take care of yourself and you will sort it out with your dh when he gets back

I still have to do my poxy test on saturday but i know myself its pointless - waste of a test.

Take care of yourself

  Helen


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Really sorry Helen
Take care too, good luck with the move - like that isn't stressful enough. 
Tiny x


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

sooo sorrey to all you girls that didn't get the result you wanted and well done to the ones who did.

I  am now on the 2nd week of the 2ww test on friday and am going totaly crazy one min i'm sure all is going well the next i'm in floods of tears thinking its not working i'm just one big emotional riller coaster  does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yes Ffox - totally normal. It is a total rollercoaster. 
Hang in there, sounding good so far if no AF signs. 
 
Tiny


----------



## claire12 (May 14, 2007)

Hi to everyone on this board, just wondered if i could join you? am DRing at the moment, should start stimms on wed and EC should be 9th November if everything stays on track.

Just wanted to wish everyone with a   the best of luck for the next 9 months 

 to everyone who didnt get the result they hoped for,

and    to everyone still waiting for their result.

Love claire xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm feeling really cr*ppy today and just want to cry  

As I said earlier I had bad shooting pains last night plus got some pains today but not as bad. (.)(.) are still sore but I don't think they're as bad. 

I really want to stay positive this time but I'm finding it so hard  

I am seriously dreading my test date but still want it over with. I hate all this waiting  

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry for the me post

xxx


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

hi Claire

good luck with your stimms have you tryed the cycle buddies threadfor oct/nov there will be a lot of ladies at the same stag as you. i have found this a lot of help talking to others going through the same things. lots of luck xx

Kiki sweetie you still feeling down maybe you should havev a good cry make you feel better thats what i've been doining xx

 hope this makes you feel better xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

hi everyone

Not posted for a couple of days, trying to forget this whole 2ww!!! well although i have been very pos this time and tried to do all the right things... i think i wont make it to Thursday test day.  Have been having af twinges all day and although have tried to ignore them i think this is it, all over for me.... Feeling very sorry for self and trying very hard not to start crying...  I know its not over till the fat lady sings, but feels so final... I am definatley having them "why is life so bloody unfair... and " I would be a great mom" feelings....  Sorry for the downer, but felt i had to share it with someone... Have told DH had twinges but dont want to make him totally give up hope....  

Sorry for no personals cant face it today.....

Nova


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

its a total rollercoaster this tx lark Nova hun, just try stay  , you havent had AF yet, I wil send you lots of positive thoughts!!         

Its hard i know, cos you cant tell which signs are af or symptoms or drugs!!!  

good luck xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Kiki - hope you're OK   I know how you feel! Felt like that yesterday. It's very hard to stay positive. Chin up, hope it's BFP.
 to everyone who got BFN, good luck for next cycle. 
Still no symptoms for me.  

Andi


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Nova good luck!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

FFox thank you hun  

Matchbox no symptoms could be a good sign hun  

Nova don't apologise hun, that is what we are here for.  Fingers crossed for your bfp  

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lynda ~ hun, i'm sorry your AF arrived....take care of yourself 

Tiny ~ i'm sorry that it happened for you too. Are you still having some bleeding?

Helen ~ how are you doing.......have you called the clinic hun?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of you 

Kizzy ~ 

Hi Flan, Kiki and Yonny ~ welcome to the thread....what days do you test?

Betty ~ hi there, welcome to you too.....good luck for Weds  

Sarah ~ welcome to the thread.....what a lovely pic of you and DD. Can i have your test day too?

Matchbox ~ hi there....hope your cold gets better soon. Do I need send the  

Claire ~ you're very welcome to come and join us....hope everything goes well with your cycle   Here's the link for the cycle buddies if you want to post there too:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=50.0

Nova ~ hugs hun....hope you get good news hun  

Hi Ganda, Kat and FFox (fab group hun FFox)

Candistar ~ hope you got good news today  

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Lizzy
Yes, I am -  was just posting on another thread - full AF still not come on yet - have this spotting normally for a few days then period comes but it hasn't. Test negative and sure it isn't that - sure it is on it's way, might ring clinic if it doesn't arrive tomorrow just to get their opinion.  Been spotting since Friday though - apart from pregnyl shot no other drugs this time - just baby aspirin to help thicken lining - don't know if that would have changed things
Confused but still sure BFN. 
Thanks, take care all and    
Tiny


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

'fraid another fed up post........deffo got full blown af. Read a few posts about where people may be bleeding cause they lost just one embie....is that just hoping for a miracle? I rang my clinic this morning but they said it was probably a 'no' but that I am still to test on fri just in case. Went to work but got sent home cause just sat there     so came home to my hubby and did a bit more     sat here and eaten crisps and choc and done some more     . Got to pull myself together 'cause need to go to work tomorrow. Have tried to keep it together for the past two weeks what with the death of my nana, funeral etc and  think now it has all just come to a head. 
I was trying to be more positive this time but the only problem is that it hurts more when you expect more.

Ffox - hope you are hanging in there....we need a bfp on 26th   
hellsbells - sorry.....this just sucks don't it   

Sorry again for the grumpy post (& the long one!!).......heres   &   for all that need it.......will keep checking in if thats ok. Thanks for the support - it soooooo helps when you can offload to people who REALLY know what this is all about.

Good luck girlies
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Kat   

Take care of yourself. 
Tiny


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Yonny- bring on the 2nd!! How are you? I'm fine since ec pain gone on sat feel good, the odd ache. No sore boobs this time at all  

Lizzy- I test on the 2nd too!

So sorry to hear all the sad news today, you can't blame yourselves, its mother natures fault, she will find a good embryo in  a cycle soon. Lots of love and hugs coming your way.

Is anyone on the pineapple juice and brazil nuts? Thermal vest?

LOL
Sarah xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Started spotting this morning. Gutted!


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Morning

got my call from the clinic - out of the 8 we got at EC yesterday  - 4 have fertilised. God I hope they make it to Thursday.

Feel so anxious about it.  

ET on Thursday- come on divide little chickies.

Need to keep busy today - couldnt get to grips with that pessary last night but okay this morning ( sorry too much detail prob).

The General Anasthetic was fine for any other phobics reading. All over v quickly.

Is 4 to fertilisation okay?  

Kx


----------



## Ruth Anne (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum although I've been reading it like a madwoman through both cycles. I'm on my 2nd IVF, short protocol and am day 13 post 2DT. We had 2 grade 1 embryo's, 5 and 6 cell. I had a lot of symptoms post egg collection and transfer - severe cramps, a bit of nausea and very sensitive (.)(.). That all stopped for a few days and then I started mild cramping yesterday. Not too bad, a tiny amount of blood (but I think it might be old blood). I look pretty pale and feel a bit sick. Sleeping OK but very hot at night. Any thoughts anyone? 

I just wanted to say, this site had been a real help to me - it's a horrible thing to go through and really helps to read other people's experiences and also all the massive support.

Anyone testing this Thursday?


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Matchbox, youre not due to test till 29th lovey it could be implantation, you must try not to panic!!!   
besty, 4 fertilized is great hon!! roll on thursday !!  
H Ruth anne, hope youre feeling better today??  Fingers crossed for Thursday, youre a week ahead of me so best of luck honey!!
Saggy, I dont have any real symptoms either   ..........what you doing to make the time go quicker?  Im trying to sleep the 2 weeks away but its not really working!!    
Hi and hugs to everyone else xxxxxxx
Yonny


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Yonny, I just think it's over. Got quite strong period pains now. Spotting stopped but don't think it will be long until AF shows. I will test on Friday if it doesn't show but I am sure she will.  
Ruth Anne good luck on Thursday! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.    
Besty


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi matchbox
Sorry if it is a BFN - strong pains can be a good sign, having read what people on here say - you never know. 

 has finally arrived fully for me - lovely cramping pains, great. I was concerned as had been spotting since Friday but oh no, she is here now!  Waiting to speak to clinic for some advise about future attempts. 

Good luck   
Tiny


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

wow what a lot of people at all different stages.  I am thinking of you all, goo dnews or bad.  This journey is such a mad rollercoaster and sometimes we have to give ourselves a break and just let ourselves feel what we are feeling.  For those that don't know yet hang in there through all the symptom and knicker watching, hehe.  

I am speculating like mad.  I have never gone past 13 days after IUI and am on 14 today with another 2 days to wait until testing.  Feeling very sick almost all day, very sore boobs, but also have a lot of twinges, paricularly on my left side.  Whole stomach region down there feeling generally heavy and hot, which probably isn't good news.  Really worried about getting AF cos I am so convinced I am pregnant.  Am trying to find ut whether a longer luteal phase could be a good sign or just a result of cyclogest.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Tiny sorry you got BFN  
I need to pull myself together as I have another job interview tomorrow, don't wanna look miserable. This is my cycle day 25. I normally start spotting day 28 or 29 and then full flow on 30 or 31. Don't know what to think. I think my body is just messing around. Got no pregnancy symptoms just cramps and spotting this morning. Is that enough? My hubby thinks I shouldn't get my hopes up, I'll just end up disappointed again. Going mad! 
Ganda   you could be pregnant  

Take care everyone!

Andi


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Andi
Good luck
Tiny


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

God i am a numpty i forgot to say....I have had ivf ........its our first go ..........testing on the 3rd Nov.....


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Lizzy my test date is 31st  
We've had ICSI
xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the pos comments!! Feeling much better today, today is a good day.  AF not arrived, have been on pant watch all day and have been to toilet loads!! probably all the water i am drinking. Still having twinges but trying to focus on the pos...  Test day Thursday.....

Kiki2u - your pic is a furbaby like mine!! Mine is a girl 6 months old called Sadie.  What is yours called?

Tiny - sorry for your news hun XXXX

Ganda - test day same for the both of us!! heres hoping its good news for us bothXXX

Hello to everyone else and sending lots of hugs XXX    

Nova


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

Good luck to everyone, especially Nova cos we're both testing tomorrow.  I'm off now for a couple of days so will catch up when I return.

ganda


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Little update!
Still spotting (hardly any), cramps on and off (weird they are not like period cramps I get every month, not sure), felt a bit sick this morning, so bloated. Today is cycle day 26. Will try not to test till Monday! Fingers crossed!  

 everyone who's testing!

Andi


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Matchbox
Sounds really positive, I am sure I would have weed on stick by now!!! Well done you. 
Good luck. 
Tiny


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi can you change my test date......started ivf end sept ......testing nov 3rd!  thanks..xxxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

OK I couldn't wait so I tested. It's a faint line, but it's there and it showed under a minute. My AF is due this Saturday. I am so scared now. Still feel slightly sick, less spotting and very bloated. Period cramps are gone. 

Andi


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Congratulations Matchbox.     

I got my BFP four days early, was a faint line but it got darker and darker.  

I'm now 5+1.

Ashy


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Matchbox- I got a faint line 4 days early with Matilda,!! HeheHe!!! Isn't it a funny feeling?!!

Good luck Thursday testers, fingers round all is found!! 

Yonny- I'm trying hard not to do too much because of one very active 15 month old!! I have a little snnoze in the afternoon with her. And keep reminding myself they are grains of sand in a jam sandwich. If they're going to stick they'll stick.
How our poor minds are swirling with if be maybe's!!

KiKi and Nova- I spotted your weinerama fur babies last week and as sure you must have compared notes!! I've got a german pointer and german shepherd its a noisy house!!

Lots of love and    
Sarah xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh my god matchbox - fabulous!!!!!  I do believe youre pregnant old girl!!!!!!!!!!!!      

saggy, grains of sand jam sandwich................its all Im thinking!!!!!    Everything crossed fr us lovey! 
Yonny x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Matchbox sounds like your pregnant to me 

Nova my fur baby is Kodi she's 3 1/2 now and she is very spoilt  Good luck with testing tomorrow hun 

Ganda Good luck with tomorrow hun 

As for me I've had a up and down day, one minute I'm feeling positive the next I've convinced myself that it is AF.

Symptoms: Sore enlarged (.)(.)'s, funny metallic taste in my mouth, AF sort of cramps, hungrier than normal, slight light headiness, warning TMI coming - I've had slight pains in me bits . But all of that I can put down to AF as well so who knows


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tiny ~ i'm really so sorry.....many hugs coming your way. Hope your clinic can give you some answers 

Kat ~  hun, you're really going through it at the moment.....will keep hoping for you for Fri  

Besty ~ good luck for your embies hun...hope ET goes well tomorrow  

Ruth Anne ~ welcome to FF....all sounds like normal symptoms hun. Much luck for your test tomorrow  

Ganda and Nova ~ lots of luck for tomorrow too  

Linnie ~ hope you got good news today 

Thanks everyone for giving me dates.......list is on page 1 of this thread if you've not seen it already 

Kiki ~ thats a lovely pic of Kodi 

Andi ~ looking good!! Are you going to be testing again tomorrow? Yay!

Hope everyone's ok,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## claire12 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Good luck to everybody testing over the next few days    vibes to you all,  so sorry to all who didnt succeed this time, big   coming your way.

went for my baseline scan today, everything was fine and i start stimming on saturday, my 7day scan is on 2nd november, it is coming along so quickly now.  The needles i have been given to inject the menopur seem alot bigger than the ones for DRing, do they hurt more? im getting quite scared now!! 
If all is fine with the scan i will have a 12 day scan on 7th november, if that is ok i will inject hsg that night ready for Ec on 9th Nov.  Cant believe we have finally got this far after over 5 years of ttc, i just hope and prey this works for us.

Take care,
claire xx


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey everyone, not too sure how I get added to the list so if someone could please let me know that would be great (sorry, what can I say, I'm a newbie)
Currently on our 2ww. Embryos were transfered on 19th October so testing around 2nd/3rd November. Anyone else in a similar situation?
Could luck to everyone & fingers crossed


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Claire ~ good luck for stimms  

Jewell Girl ~ hi there, welcome to the thread  I'll put you on the list now.....much luck  

xxx


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Tested this morning again. It's still positive. Line is slightly stronger then yesterday. Will test again tomorrow and call the clinic. I just won't believe. It's been so long since the miscarriage I was expecting to see negative all the time. Now I am worried. It's early days! 

Kiki love the picture of Kodi. So cute! 

 everyone who's testing.       

Andi


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations Andi Keep thinking positive, embies thrive on positive thoughts!!! What day did you test on?


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Please please help me.

This morning i did a pregnancy test ....two days early. I was convinced that I am not pregnant and just wanted to put myself out of my misery (blood test was due today but HPT for saturday)

However the test came back saying 'pregnant'....it is a clear blue digital. I just cant believe it and know it is my own fault for testing early.

Could the pregnancy test be detecting the HSG that I injected on Tuesday 9th October Could this still be in my system?

Has this happened to anyone else and then turned into a BFN?


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Dixie I don't think HSG you injected is still in your system. Are you having a blood test today?   
Saggy today is cycle day 27. I had IUI 12th October. Will test again just to be sure before I ring the clinic tomorrow. She did say test in 2 weeks. So tomorrow will be exactly 2 weeks since IUI. 

Andi


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Lizzy- Just had ET today - testing on 05 November.

I am so chuffed - the little chickies grew last night - so I now have two 8 cells inside.

1 grade 1/2 and 1 grade 2.  

Just about to plan my diet for the week ( going to be lazy and shop on line!) Any tips for whats good to help keep them in and growing? 

Kx


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Waiting to hear from clinic to see if I can go in for a blood test....  

Good luck to all you other girls about to test

XX


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

well done matchbox & dixie........will keep my fingers crossed  
my af has come and gone.......test day was tomorrow - might still do one anyway, you never know god may answer my 'please let at least one of them hang in there' prayer - will need to be a tough little cookie to have lasted through the last 3 days in my body!!!!!!!  

ffox - hows it going?


----------



## Stephanier (Oct 24, 2007)

HI!

I am newbie!!! 

so think I am doing the right thing!!?

I am in my 2ww and go for my test on Monday!!!! AAARRRHHH!!!

Very Scared!!

Sx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Well i tested this morning and it was a bfn!!  So that's the end of my IUI journey... waiting for an appointment to see my consultant probably wont be till December to see what we want to do and what treatment to do...

So thanks for all the good wishes, but I will be leaving the site for a bit to get myself together and to think about the future.

So good luck to all and I hope your dreams come true!!

Nova


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick one ladies to let you all know that my  arrived yesterday and obviously test was a  

Lots of     & lots of wine 

start saving again for another treatment !!

Best of luck to all of you xx stay


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nova ~ aw hun, i'm just so sorry. Have some good time out and huge love and luck for your future tx 

Starkymind ~ big hugs to you too hun....take good care of yourself 

Hi Besty ~ hope you are feeling ok after ET today  

Kat   for tomorrow.....hope it's good news 

Stephanie ~ welcome, glad you came to join us 

Andi ~ thats great news hun ~ congratulations 

Dixie ~ that sounds pretty good to me hun, fairly sure the HSG will be gone by now. Did you get your bloods done?

Hope everyone's doing ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ooh and good luck FFox and Suzi for tomorrow too


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

So sorry Nova and Starky   We're here for you!
Take care

Andi


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Guys

Had some spotting last night and old blood this morning. Day 8 today please let it be implantation bleeding!!

I've read posts before and some people have said day 7 and 8 are too early for af, why? 

Must dash and walk the dogs.

SArah xxx


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Nova and Starky    

Thinking of you x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi ladies.

Did early test yesterday am...turns out it was VERY early because my dates were a bit  out. My official test is 31st (im supposed to have AF either the 29th or 30th)...i thought it was a bit sooner so we tested and BFN.

I know theres a slight chance the test couldnt pick anything up at that stage but id say its a fairly good indicator woulndt you? Even at 51%? If im due on 5-6 days later?

Would it be too early for AF cramps at this stage?
Temp has been high for 9 days now since 18th...had iui on 13th so thats only a five day window for implantation..not enough?

I HATE the 2ww....its horrible. And i still dont know for definate if its all been pointless!
Am getting very pi^$^$%d off!

Grrr from Pip


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Nova and Starky


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Nova and Starkey, so very sorry!!   

Saggy............think positive sweetie, its implantation bleeding!! Hold on to that thought and dont despair! Thinking of you!! xxx 

Pip, naughty you,   WAY too early honey, you have another 5 whole days before test day!!!!!!! stay away from those blasted peesticks!!!    Think positive thoughts!!!!!!!! 

Hows everyone else  Day 9 and not a dickie bird with me - just constant tiredness - even more so than usual!!  

I am SO staying away from the peesticks.............I just dont want to know!!!!!!!!

Yonny xxxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Yonny!!

I know PMA PMA PMA...

Im just waiting for the old witch now to show her face and if she dosnt i might do another test but hjave been having cramps this morning??

Hope the rest of your 2ww goes well!

Pip


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey girls

Unfortunately it is a BFN for me. I had a blood test this afternoon and it was negative. I was so hopeful after my BFP on my home test yesterday morning....but then I did another clearblue digital yesterday night at 1am and that said 'not pregnant'. I had the blood test today and they thought they would be able to give me the result by 11.30am but had some issues and had to re-run the results or something and at 1.30pm they said it was negative 

I am still hoping that by some miracle the blood test is wrong or it was too early....i asked the hospital who did the blood test if there was any chance it could be wrong or whether even low levels of HCG had been detected (and that is why they took so long to get the result)...they said they could only give me the conclusion 'negative' and could not discuss the results further than that with me but said they would send the full results to my IVF clinic so they could explain it to me. I really wonder what that means? Has anyone else had this situation or am I just clinging to hope?

My clinic are really busy and are going to try and get back to me by the end of the day to explain the results......

Anyway good luck for all the girls testing soon    

Lots of luck

Dixie xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Mind if I join you?  I had ec on Wednesday and et will be tomorrow so not officially on 2ww yet but I'm not in a work mood today so thought I'd say hi!

Quick background from me:

TTC for bloody ages, endometriosis and blocked tubes.  1st IVF last December BFP but very early mc.  2nd IVF in June abandoned as downreg sniffing didn't work.  So 3rd time lucky!  Had ec on Wednesday and they collected 15 eggs.  Had a call from the hospital to say that all 15 have fertilised , one is average and 14 are above average so fingers crossed that they keep going that way and we get two fab 'uns transferred tomorrow and lots of frosties!

So test date will be 9th November for me - can't come soon enough for my liking!

Have a good weekend everyone.

love 

Sarah
x


----------



## FFox (Jul 23, 2007)

just wanted to say its a   for me can't beleive it 

jood luck to everyone else

xx


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

brilliant news ffox.....yeah!!!!!!!    Well done - good luck for next 8 months!!!!
So sorry dixie  

Me....well no shock but my test was a big fat oopy doopy negative. Sad but all cried out now . My clinic ask us to wait 3 months between and we have got an appointment for the new year with my consultant to discuss if there is anything we can do better.  Our house is on the market too and you know what they say....new house, new baby - so heres hoping for a great new year . In the meantime we are going to try and do things the natural way   , only 1% chance of it working but no harm in trying is there!!

thanks for all your support and good luck to you all...try not to let this whole thing drive you mad 
x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all

can i be added again please?  basted yesterday, test date 12th november.

3rd time lucky for us?    

debbie x


----------



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi everybody 

I'm new to this board first IVF, had treatment in Norway.

I test on 6th November any body else testing then?

meme


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Good to read all the news from everyone. I am just waiting for Auntie Flo to come then i am starting stimulating again. Hopefully day 1 will be tomorrow and day 1 of stimming monday. I am more prepared this time and looking forward to it. Will anyone be testing the end of Nov? I am going to read through the post and get to know what's happening.
Lisa.


----------



## claire12 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Just wanted to wish you luck for your up and coming treatment, i am stimming for my first ivf at the moment, EC is schedualled for 9th November so my test date should be sometime around the end of november as well. Will keep an eye out for your result hopefully we both get a BFP  

Take care,
Claire xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Quick update because I don't feel too good! Last few days I had terrible burning period cramps (no blood). So we went to walk in centre yesterday and looks I have water infection so they gave me some antibiotics. Today I am slightly better but I am still scared of miscarriage.  
My test is still faint positive. I am 2 days late. When is meant to be really dark? So scared. 

Andi


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi everyone, well I have had an awful few days.  I tested on Thursday and it said 'not pregnant', but my period had not arrived, so I was really hoping.  Tested again this morning and it said 'not pregnant' again and now AF has arrived.  So gutted I cannot explain.  I only have one more try at IUII, then a 2 year wait if we want to proceed to IVF.  Well back on drugs tomorrow and then that it is.  I feel like I just don't know how to pick myself up again this time, I really thought it was going to be positive.  I now know, that any symptoms mean nothing, you really can't tell in the 2ww.

Anyway good luck to all of you that are still waiting or about to test.  Looks like I'll be waiting again and testing later in Nov.  

Ganda
xx


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

meme  - I am testing on 05 November so close enough. How are you doing? K


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kat ~ i'm sorry hun.....love and luck to you  There's ttc naturally thread on this board if you want somewhere to chat in the meantime.....here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115830.225

Ganda ~ sorry your news wasn't good either hun....much luck for your next cycle 

Dixie ~ did your clinic get back to you? I'm sorry you are having to go through this hun 

Debbie ~ welcome back.....fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky  

Hi Sarah and Meme ~ welcome to the thread 

Andi ((((hugs)))) Hope you are doing ok hun 

FFox ~ congratulations hun 

I'm still not up to speed on here at the moment cause of an evil ear infection but hoping everyone's doing ok and sending much love and luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Lizzy

Clinic got back to me on friday. They were not able to understand the blood test that my local hospital did...only that is was negative but there no reference ranges were given for HCG. So I was told to carry on with the Cyclogest and not repeat a test until monday...if AF hasnt arrived then I think they will give me a blood test. I have made it the whole weekend without going near a HPT! I am one day late and still no sign of the witch (it is CD 29) so I am still hopeful   

I hope your ear infection clears up soon x

Good luck to everyone about to test  

Dixie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dixie ~ really hope you get good news tomorrow....everything crossed hun  

Will you do a HPT? I really hope this works out 

Thanks hun, going to the docs tomorrow so will hopefully get something to sort my ear out!

Stephanie ~ good luck to you tomorrow too  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Lizzy

Good luck at the docs tomorrow x

I think I will do a HPT first thing in the morning....but first I will ring the clinic and see what they say. Still praying for a miracle  

Dixie xxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies.


Its all over for us..AF this morning.
She was threatening to show her face since saturday but its been really hard waiting for the inevitable.
After 11 days of high temps it dropped by loads this am so i know its a proper AF and not just spotting.

Feel really down and sad, was so hoping it would work.
Its so emotionally draining, all i wanted to do this morning was stay in bed and cry.

We will be doing another tx as soon as we get a pos opk but then will be forced to take a break...oh my god, the stakes are so high now.

Bye. 
Pip


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Pip
That is how I was last weekend - it is awful it really is, I felt so so down, probs with DP didn't help either but I just felt drained. The whole thing is so draining isn't it. 
We are missing a month before we do no. 3 and then with more meds - let's hope it's our turn next - 3rd time lucky and all that. 
Take care
Tiny


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all

Sorry i havent been on for a wee while but things have been really hectic at home with all the packing and decorating.  Well even though i had that bleed still had to do a test - wasnt too suprised that it was negative though.  came back to work yesterday as i had last week off (done loads of crying so feel a heck of a lot better) had a few sarky comments from a couple of people here so not impressed  none of their business why i was off.  Well am currently getting ready for the big move and its driving me totally   .  driving down to oxford on thursday as am going to a ball on friday night so really looking forward to that (just wish i had lost more of the weight i had put on    - gonna have to nip and get some pull in pants  )  Am now going to put it all behind my and just going to be a really good auntie to my 7 neices and nephews.

Pip, Starkey & Nova     am so sorry  

Dixie have my fingers and toes and everything else i can think of crossed for you, hope you get a really good result   

Lizzy yes spoke to the clinic about it and they were as much use as a chocolate teapot!!! realistically there isnt much they can do i know that but you always hope for a miracle.  Good luck with the doctors hope they sort it out

Ffox        

Tiny how are you doing now hope your ok ?

Take care

Helen


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been bad!
I tested this morning and got     

Do you count et as day 1, if so today is day 12, so I reckon thats pretty conclusive, don't you?

Implantaton bleeding as I thought over the weekend calmed right down, and then had a bit more this morning.

I will test again on thursday just to be sure.

Honest opinions please!

Feeling sad but also so lucky to have my Matilda

Sarah xxx


----------



## Stephanier (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi!

I cant belive it but I got a    yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dreams do come true!!!!!!!!!

Now fingers crossed for the next few months! so am looking after myself and taking it easy! I am not risking anything!!!

I wish everyone else all the luck!!!!

Stephanier


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

stepanier thats great news.

I am slowly going      day 6 of this FET I had day 5 balsts transferred and I can't take much more.I want some symptoms something to tell me if it has worked or not!! I know it's early days but......................I just feel so down about it all

Dawn


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Stephanier! That is fab news  

It is a BFN for me . Yesterday morning I did another HPT and it said 'Not Pregnant'. I am down but certainly not out....maybe next month  . Still waiting for AF though (cd31) ...evil witch is playing a nasty trick on me and holding out so that I carry on clinging to hope!!!!

  to those girls with BFNs

  Congrats to those with BFPs  

Dixie xx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Dixie , I'm sorry to see your post , good luck with the next part of your journey x 
And congratulations to Stephanier you must be on  
x cazacan


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh Saggy and Dixie Im so sorry!!!! 

Stephanie well done you - very chuffed for you!

Yonny x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Sorry I haven't been around I've been doing long days at work and totally shattered after.

But I got my   this morning, I can't believe it. I am over the moon.  

Saggy and Dixie I really sorry hunnies, take care of youselves   

Hope you all have a good day 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

congrats to the BFP's you must be over the moon!

 to any BFN's I so know how you feel.

well i'm now on day 6 of 2ww...it's dragging by....feel quite down today....have very slight cramping feeling and (.)(.) are sore...although they've been sore since day of basting which is making me feel slightly less confident...why would they be sore when i've only just ovulated??

my AF due next week so i'll know long before official test date if it's worked or not.

sorry for the down post....it's just how i feel today.

take care,
debbie x


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP   
Lots of hugs to those with BFN   

I'm getting close to my test day, and I'm very anxious. Very confused by all the signals my body is giving off. I'm not feeling positive, but lets hope I'm wrong


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

OH MY F....IN GOD? (sorry for swearing )!

Ladies i have tested today 4 days early with a first response and i have 2 very clear lines BFP am i pregnant or do you think it is anything to do with the pregnil injection which i had on the 17th of oct before ec or will that be out of my system by now?

The reason i tested early is me and hubbie were going to test tomorrow, friday and saturday so i wanted to be prepared for the dissapointment on his face in the morning as i know he has been even more nervous than me..

God i hope it is the test is very clear, i have a clear blue digital for the next couple of days to use...


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello ladies, can I join to please?

Just had 2 little embies put in and now have to find something to occupy my mind for th next couple of weeks.  

Emma.


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

I am Pregnant!   

Hi all, i did another test this morning a clear blue digital, it came pregnant straight away.

As i was unsure if it was a real positive with reading what people have put on here about the hcg injection giving false results i give my clinic a ring this morning and she said congratulations and i only had the medium dose hcg injection (5000 iu)and that would be out of my system by now i have got a scan booked for 17th Nov looking forward to it....

To all the ladies who hold off testing here is proof that you can get a positive result 4 and 3 days before test date...

Goog luck to everyone still waiting etc and i am going to continue to write in my diary as i find it really helps to get you through the emotional rollercoaster.... 


Good luck Jewell Girl i know you were testing same time.......

Wish me luck ladies please send me lots glue


----------



## Jewell Girl (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations Flan 13  . You must be on 

Thanks for the good luck message lets hope it works


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Is it ok if I join you?? I had 2 grade 1 embies tranfered this morning. So I am now on my very long 2ww!!!

My test date is the 15th of November!!! Hope to get to know you all soon!!

Love xxxx


----------



## Always Smiling (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Natalie,

I had two embryos transferred yesterday too, so we have the same test date!! Good Luck.


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I am on day 8 of my 11 day wait. I had two five day balsts put back. I tested yesterday 10mui negative I am not very confident that it has worked.

Congratulations Fran.

Dawn


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Sue, I am new to this and I was so touched by your posting and congratulations to you!!!! 
I am getting tested tomorrow to see if I am pregnant. This is my first IVF and on October 23rd I had 3 embryos transfered at the stage of 7 cells. I hope that is good and I hope they like my uterus and stuck. These 10 days have been very stressful. I took a home test on the 29th and it came back negative, I know it was too early but I did it anyway. Right now I am having some bloating feeling, cramping and pressure like i'm about to get my period. I have cravings for Italian salad dressing, pickles and I don't have taste buds for the food that I once liked unless there is vinegar, garlic and lemon on it.lol...

I hope I am pregnant and your messages have inspired me and put me in a good mood. 

Congrats again and my god continue to bless you during your 9 months of your pregnancy with a healthy baby.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dixie ~ i'm so sorry hun.....take good care of yourself 

Pip ~ sorry to see your news too......much luck for your next cycle hun 

Helen ~ many hugs to you too......I'm sorry your news wasn't good  Sorry people are being arsey at work too  Have a good time at the ball tomorrow......i was in Oxford today too.

Sarah ~ have you tested again today?

Hi Dawn, Natalie, Sia and Emma ~ welcome to the thread  Emma ~ what day do you test hun?

Dawn ~ i think you're way too early hun....maybe those levels need a few more days (((hugs)))

Tammy ~ i've replied on the other thread but lots of luck for tomorrow  

Jewell Girl ~ much luck and positive vibes to you too  

Flan ~ thats sounding really positive hun....i'm sure the pregnyl should be gone by now. Did you test again today? Awwww, just seen your other post....congratulations 

Stephanier and Kiki ~ congratulations hun, that's wonderful news 

Hi to everyone.....much love, luck and babydust  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

can I join you?

I had ET from ICSI of 2 grade 2 embies on Monday the 29th of October.
I usually post on the IVF/ERI thread.

My test date will be on the 9th of November.

Please blow me some bubbles girls - ta!  

I wish you all the very best of luck and send you sticky vibes.

To those of you who had to go through difficult times and disappointment - I think of you
and send you a big  


Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi There

I have been hiding for weeks now, reading but too afraid to speak up for fear of tempting fate 

I had day 3 ET on 30 oct, test on 12 nov. That seems like a long wait from wait I see, but i Guess it's gonna be hard whatever.

Best of luck to everyone out there - I really wish I had a magic wand and could make it right for everyone!  

Cheers

Kate


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

PS, Can I have some bubbles too, please?


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kate,

I just lost a post to you - here I go again:

I am a newby on this thread, too.

Let us know when you find that magic wand - meanwhile I send you some bubbles!!

Good luck to everyone and sticky vibes.

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!! 

Just wanted to wish everyone luck!!!!

Take care
xxxx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Me too, i'm on day 7 today!!
Test next Friday  DIUI

Good luck all!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I join too?!  

I had day 3 transfer last Saturday, 27th October and test day is Saturday 10th (but have already decided to test on Friday 9th!) so I'll be testing with you Eli.  AF should be due this weekend and arrived on time in my last cycle so I'm feeling pretty worried...

Have sent out some lucky bubbles - would love some back!

Good luck everyone.

Sarah
x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sarah, blew you  

I had a 3day transfer on 27th too.  My test date is 11th but I know I'll be using the pee sticks way before then   .  Have already used one, I know it's far too early but at least I know the HCG from trigger is out of system so if i get a BFP I'll know it's a real one.

babydust to you all 

Tracy x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Tracy blew you back!    

At my previous cycle I had an HCG blood test 2 weeks after ec so this 2 weeks after et seems like ages but you're even longer...  Stay away from the dreaded pee sticks, you naughty girl!

Sarah x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Gave you a proper blowing 

I can't help myself with the pee sticks.  I'm only torturing myself, I know.  DH is off tomorrow so he'll be able to keep me under control.  He wouldn't be happy if he knew I'd already done one. 

Tx


----------



## claire12 (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

havent been on here for a while as i am only on the stimming stage at the mo, test date should be about 24th november if all goes to plan.  Had my 7 day scan today and follies are growing nicely, i have about 6 large ones on each side and a few smaller ones.  Im so pleased!  Am back at hospital on monday for another scan as there is a chance i could over stimmulate but if all is ok EC should be a week today.

Good luck to everyone going through tx at the moment sending you all     vibes.

take care,
love claire xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

blew you some lucky bubbles, Sarah, will blow you all some and make sure they stay at 7 if you like that.
I have spent far too much money on pee sticks over the last year, so now I have NONE in the house. I will just go to hospital and have the blood test done - hope i won't crack ... 

Sarah - I hope for you   this weekend!

Tracey - here is some baby dust for you  

Eli,I will be testing on the 9th as well -  

Kate - hope the wait flies by  

Tammy - hope you got the result of your test today a BIG   for you

All the best to you all.

Caroline Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Claire,

welcome back - that is rich from me, I only just joined    
we must have typed away at the same time just now - good luck for your EC date.
Blew you some bubbles as well.



Caroline Anne


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Caroline Anne, I wish I had your willpower.  I'm going crazy here


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

i'm a bit behind so i apologise.

there seems to be a few of us at the same stage on 2ww.....i had DIUI last friday...official test date 12th nov. but i know if AF doesn't arrive next wed/thurs i'll be testing.  

but.....with the feelings i'm getting today i think she'll be here sun/mon.   

take care everyone
debbie x


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hi debbie, we meet again!  i've only just come over here.

Just added to all you ladies bubbles, left them on7's though


----------



## VH1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

Can I join you?

I am having first cycle of ivf, had transfer today. Test date 18th Nov.

Will be great to chat to some people in the same situation. I can already feel that I might go crazy in the next two weeks!

Good luck to evryone,

Vicky x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118989.0


----------

